# Archäologie oder Arschäologie



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Froh und entspannt nahm ich mir vor, während das gemeine Volk Goblins und Worgen züchtet oder sich in Questgebieten gegenseitig von den Mobs wegschubst, erstmal Archäologie zu leveln, zumal es ja auch Eps dabei gibt.
Schon hätte ich nen kleinen Vorsprung beim leveln. Dachte ich so in meine jugendlichen Naivität.

Und es fing vielversprechend an, das Laserdings aufgestellt, rot, gelb grün Artefakt juhuu. Witzig anzugucken und originell.
Dann das erste Item restauriert, grau natürlich aber das ist am Anfang ja auch normal.

Dann fing zuerst die Rumfliegerei etwas zu nerven.
9 Artefkate pro Gebiet und dann eine Flugreise, 9 Artefakte, Flugreise, 9 Artefakte Flugreise....naja.
Und auch die restaurierten Items bleiben weiter grau. (Inzwischen hab ich immerhin schon Level 149 erflogen)
Und um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, gibt es ab etwa Level 90 nichtmal mehr Skillpunkte für das Einsammeln von Artefakten sondern nur noch fürs restaurieren.
also pro durchschnittlich 30 Artefakte 5 Skillpoints das sind 3,5 Gebiete oder 4 Flugreisen. 
(Meine Katze freut sich über die extra Krauleinheiten während der Flüge)

Also mal ehrlich, für einen Hauptberuf würde ich das ja durchgehelassen an Aufwand, aber für einen Nebenberuf im Anfangsstadium....*ächz*
Für mich hat das Ganze derzeit den Spannungfaktor von wachsendem Gras und ich ertappe mich dabei, wie ich mich nach so aufregenden Berufen wie Angeln sehne.

Und wenn ich dann noch überlege, dass man das nicht wie ich mit 80+ levelt, sondern mit der Chrakterentwicklung zusammen(also ohne Flugmount und mitten unter den Mobs)...kaum denkbar für nicht Masochisten.

Was meint ihr? Archäologie oder Arschäologie?


----------



## Ysera-Anxiety (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch so bei skill 140 und mir gehts auch zunehmend aufn Sa**. Die einzige Hoffnung die ich hab ist das ab einem höheren lvl mal nützliche bzw fun-items restauriert werden können damit es net ganz so sinnfrei ist. Ich mein wäre es jetzzt so ein aufwand für blizz gewesen anstatt von durchgehend grauem zeugs mal ne kA urzeutlichen stuhl oder so zu restaurieren den man aufstellen kann und sich draufsetzen kann? Und das mit dem skillen dauert meines erachtens echt vieel zu lang, is ja fast so schlimm wie angeln


----------



## lord just (13. Dezember 2010)

archäologie soll ein fun beruf sein den man nebenher macht. es ist eigentlich so gedacht, dass wenn man grad in nem gebiet ist wo es ne ausgrabungsstätte gibt die mal eben mitnimmt und sich dann wieder um andere dinge kümmert. wenn man das von anfang an neben dem leveln macht, dann funktioniert das auch ganz gut ohne zu frustrieren aber wenn man es nachskillen will ist es eben ähnlich viel arbeit wie z.b. die anderen farmberufe (bergbau, kräuterkunde, kürschnern).


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Froh und entspannt nahm ich mir vor, während das gemeine Volk Goblins und Worgen züchtet oder sich in Questgebieten gegenseitig von den Mobs wegschubst, erstmal Archäologie zu leveln, zumal es ja auch Eps dabei gibt.
> Schon hätte ich nen kleinen Vorsprung beim leveln. Dachte ich so in meine jugendlichen Naivität.
> 
> Und es fing vielversprechend an, das Laserdings aufgestellt, rot, gelb grün Artefakt juhuu. Witzig anzugucken und originell.
> ...



Ganz klar Zweiteres. Habe es nun auf knapp 200 (189) und von 83,5 auf 84,5 gelevelt. Es hat auch nur 13 Stunden bisher gedauert (reine Spielzeit).

Wenn zumindest das graben noch Skillpunkte geben würde oder rare Artefakte mehr als 5 Skillpunkte...

Ganz ehrlich...Angeln hat mehr Spaß gemacht -.- wie du es eben schon sagst.

Aber du hast noch einen grandiosen Punkt vergessen: Zwar hat man die Chance auf Erbstücke, Haus- oder Reittiere, aber man kann mit nichts handeln Oo Ich übe Berufe nicht immer nur zum Zeitvertreib (sowohl auf RL und VL bezogen), sondern auch, um etwas davon zu haben


----------



## Firechaos (13. Dezember 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ich tu mir das alles nur an für die Accgebundenen Sachen und die ganzen anderen Funitems.Das kannst du aber ganz gut neben bei machen wenn du auf einen Invite für ne Hero wartest.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2010)

lord schrieb:


> archäologie soll ein fun beruf sein den man nebenher macht. es ist eigentlich so gedacht, dass wenn man grad in nem gebiet ist wo es ne ausgrabungsstätte gibt die mal eben mitnimmt und sich dann wieder um andere dinge kümmert. wenn man das von anfang an neben dem leveln macht, dann funktioniert das auch ganz gut ohne zu frustrieren aber wenn man es nachskillen will ist es eben ähnlich viel arbeit wie z.b. die anderen farmberufe (bergbau, kräuterkunde, kürschnern).



Bergbau + Kräuterkunde geht weit schneller. Du musst schließlich nicht 5 Minuten zur nächsten Pflanze fliegen 

Für 5 Minuten geht immer alles ganz gut. Aber ich will irgendwann die 450 erreichen. Mit 1000 Fischchen kann ich leben. Aber sobald man die Welt umfliegen muss zum nächsten Punkt...


----------



## Naldina (13. Dezember 2010)

ich arbeite grad auf 200 an meinem ersten pet das hält so ein bisschen die laune aufrecht aber ansonsten ist es echt so spannend wie das fernsehprogramm der öffentlich rechtlichen sender


----------



## SyntaXKilla (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch mit großen Erwartungen den neuen Sekundärberuf beim Lehrer erlernt...

und bin dann bitter auf die Schnauze geflogen xD


Mittlerweile hab ich ein komplettes Level (81- 82) rein durch die Fragmentsammlerei gemacht xD

Gefunden habe ich bisher so einen Spiegel der Nachtelfen o.O
uuuuund ein rares Skelettraptor pet ^^ 


Das hat mir die Motivation gegeben, weiter zu machen 

Mittlerweile habe ich Skill 165 erreicht,
jetzt läufts wirklich verdammt zach -.-

Ich frag mich, ob man das überhaupt als non-mage verkraften kann
denn so farm ich oben die Gebiete ab, von OG aus oder wenn sie weiter unten sind, Port TB und von da aus.
Wenn ich nur daran denke, per Flugreiter von zB Aszhara nach Un-Goro zu fliegen dreht sich mir der Magen um xD


Ich bin einfach der Hofffnung, dass es ab einem bestimmten Skill 4 Fragmente pro Grabung geben wird, was die Sache eindeutig beschleunigt
die Anzahl der Schriftrollen/-tafeln (und das jeweilige Teil für die andern Fragmente) steigt die man ausgräbt
und mich ab und zu rare bzw. epische Artefakte bei Laune halten ^^

Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass zB in der Scherbenwelt oder Nordend die Zeit ein wenig sinken wird, da die Gebiete (mMn o.O) kleiner sind.

Außerdem hab ich irgendwann mein 310er Mount (hoffe ich xD) wordurch dann wieder die Zeit von Flugpunkt zu Grabungsstätte nochmal sinkt...



Kann aber natürlich auch gut möglich sein,
dass ich mir das alles selber bloß einrede um mich zu motivieren >.< xDDD


Naja, im Endeffekt wirds wahrscheinlich eh so sein,
dass spätestens wenn es genug offzielle laute whiner gibt,
die benötigten Skillpunkte/Anzahl der Fragmente/etc. generft werden und ich xxx Stunden verkackt habe XD


Aber was solls... wenn das nächste AddOn wieder ein Jahr auf sich warten lässt,
habe ich genug Zeit, die mir in Wow bleibt und die ich so verbringen kann, wie es mir Spaß macht )))



Was hingegen das Fischen angeht... boah, das kann ich sowas von nicht ab xD


----------



## Harkor (13. Dezember 2010)

Hatte gestern mit meinem 82er Mage mal angefangen. Als Mage ist man ja schnell irgendwo. Der EP-Balken war noch etwas blau, da gab es pro Artefakt buddeln fast 20K EP, das lässt sich doch sehen. Eine Quest im Hyal bringt auch nur ca. 30K.
Mal sehen wie lange es Spass macht.


----------



## Naldina (13. Dezember 2010)

wie wirkt sich eigentlich der zwergenrassenbonus jetzt darauf aus? ich hab das mal bei anderen klassen beobachtet die utnersucheng enauso schnell wie ich und am anfang hab ich immer 2 fragmente bekommen und ab nem level 3 ist das bei den anderen rassen auch so?

falls ja macht der bonus ja gar nichts


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2010)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Was hingegen das Fischen angeht... boah, das kann ich sowas von nicht ab xD



Wir haben mal entdeckt, das man bei PDK unten vor/(nach   ) Anubarak angeln kann...

Erst haben wir 5 (5 Mann Gilde) mal ein paar Minuten dort verbracht, dann im 25er Mode waren es 25 Leute (bzw 20 Leute^^), die etwas merkwürdig reingeschaut haben und schließlich ALLE mit uns geangelt haben 

Also angeln geht wirklich gut...Vor allem hinterher mit Angelhut und damit verbunden 10 Minuten durchangeln pro Runde (trotz 450 / mittlerweile mehr). Aber Arschäologie? Da fliegste die ersten 10 Minuten hin (z.B. Sturmwind -> Hinterland) und musst dann noch suchen...Und dann immer schön die 5 Sekundenabstände ...


----------



## Shendria (13. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Erzählung vom gestrigen Abend:

Ich bin fleißig am Angeln in Uldum, damit ich Kochen endlich auf 525 bekomme (gibt es eignetlich irgendwo Tiefseeweißenfisch-Schwärme?) und schreib nen Kollegen an, das mir ziemlich langweilig ist beim angeln... Von ihm die Antwort "Haha, frag mal wie lustig es ist Archäologie zu skillen"... Ich weiß es (fast lvl81 geworden mit dem Buddeln). Danach anderer Kolleg "noch 10 Skillpunkte in Archäologie um nach Northrend zu kommen..." Ne halbe Ewigkeit später die Statusanzeige über Real-ID "Noch 7 Punkte, bitte erschießt mich.... " Der Text wurde dann im Verlauf noch geändert in "Noch immer 3 Skillpunkte, aber zumindest mein Mount hab ich ;P"
In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich meinen Kochskill maximiert und hab mich für Random-Instanzen angemeldet. Nur was tun in der Zwischenzeit... auf einem Bein durch OG hopsens, geht leider nicht, angeln skillen gehn, net scho wieder.... Ja, dann bin ich auch wieder buddeln gegangen. Anfangs noch ganz motiviert, aber halt auch nur die ersten paar Ausgrabungen. Ich glaub von 180 auf 230 hab ichs gestern noch geschafft, bevor ich lieber ins Bett gegangen bin, als noch einmal das Meßgerät auszupacken^^

Für den Beruf fehlt mir ganz ehrlich gesagt einfach die Gedult. Da is echt noch feiner Angeln zu skillen^^


----------



## Schlamm (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz lustig. Ein bisschen zum runterkommen, mit der Chance auf ein Mount und Pets. 

Es wird ja keiner gezwungen.


----------



## williisdead (13. Dezember 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> ich arbeite grad auf 200 an meinem ersten pet das hält so ein bisschen die laune aufrecht aber ansonsten ist es echt so spannend wie das fernsehprogramm der öffentlich rechtlichen sender



OT: das ist im übrigen oft sehr gut!


----------



## Naldina (13. Dezember 2010)

williisdead schrieb:


> OT: das ist im übrigen oft sehr gut!



darfst gerne meine gebühren übernehmen


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> falls ja macht der bonus ja gar nichts



Also ich bin weit entfernt davon ein Zwerg zu sein und ich habe auch zuerst 2 und dann 3 Artefakte bekommen.
Da scheint bei Ihnen kein Bonus zu wirken, werter Herr Zwerg


----------



## Schnatti (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe...um dem lvlWahn zu entgehen meinen Priest zum Buddeln gebracht.
Skill 416, von lvl 66-71 nur gebuddelt und schon ein Mount gefunden.
Ja es gibt spannenderes ABER wenn man seine Flugzeit nutzt (wohnung aufräumen, lernen etc) kann man das verkraften.
Allerdings ist jetzt erstmal Pause ich sehne mich richtig dannach Mobs umzunatschen ^^


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (14. Dezember 2010)

Hm, ich skill es einfach, während ich Fernseh schaue.
Wenn ich wirklich zocken will, dann zocke ich.

Schade ist nur, dass es in spätestens einem Jahr generft wird.
Sprich den selben Gang geht wie Angeln.
Es wird rapide vereinfacht werden.
Dafür muss man kein Hellseher sein.
Nur mal hier in den Thread schauen, wie viele jammern. (es zwingt euch keiner)

Will gar nicht wissen, wie viel schon in den Battlenet Foren steht.....


----------



## Rainaar (14. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Archäologie oder Arschäologie?



Wenn ich erhlich bin kann ich mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden.

Zum einen geht mir die Fliegerei schon jetzt auf die Nerven ( ~80 Archäologie ) zum anderen hat die ganze Sache was. 

Ich kanns nicht so richtig beschreiben, aber der Beruf macht meinen Char "runder", die Atmosphäre dichter. Ich bin Zwerg Jäger , Ingi und Juwe der mit seinem treuen Tier ( und irgendwann so nem Titel aka "Gastdozent" usw. ) in Uldum mit seinen selbstgebauten Flugmaschinen rumdüst. BÄM, das passt und macht Spaß.

Ob das auf Lvl 299 Archäologie immernoch so is? Schwer zu sagen. 

Der Beruf hat in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall Potential vor allem im Bezug auf die neuen Gebiete. Was im Endeffekt draus wird? Mal sehen.

Fazit: Im Moment weder noch!


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber jetzt mal rein von der Logik her ...

Archäologie: da sucht man kulturelle Hinterlassenschaften vergangener Zeiten ... Und irgendwie wäre es doch komisch, wenn dieser "Müll" überall und in Massen rumliegen würde ... Als Kräuterkundler is es normal, dass das Unkraut an jeder Ecke wächst ...

Wenn ihr bei euch durch den Heimatort geht, stolpert ihr doch auch nich ständig über alte Tonkrüge, Handbeile und Schrifttafeln xD ...

Klar farmt man sich da ´nen Wolf, aber na und ? Tuts oder lasst es ... So erarbeitet sich man mal wieder was nicht-08/15-mäßiges ...

Ich sehs schon kommen, von allen die mal wieder Null Geduld haben (davon gibts sooo viele xD) werden die, die dem Nebenberuf ernsthaft nachgehen, wieder als Hartz4ler bezeichnet ...

Mir egal ... Raptorenmount und Spassitems inc !  ...


----------



## sixninety69 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin bei 525! Bis jetz nur Raptorpet+Raptormount und raren Zwergenbecher bekommen, alle 3 Items total nutzlos 

Hoffe auf das Rezept für den Sandsteindrachen, auch wenn Uldum Ausgrabungsstätten total selten erscheinen 
Epic Zwergenstab will auch nicht kommen, obwohl schon drölf tausend Projekte abgeschlossen ;(


----------



## Tolan (15. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Tipp an alle Whiner aufhören mit dem Beruf und weiter in SW auf Flugmounts posen
Grüsse


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Tolan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp an alle Whiner aufhören mit dem Beruf und weiter in SW auf Flugmounts posen
> Grüsse



Kleiner Tip an alle Alleszuernstnehmer, einfach keine Threads lesen


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Dezember 2010)

So schlimm find ich den Beruf eigentlich garnicht ... 
Hab gestern Skil 375 erreicht und die Wohnung sieht aus wie abgeleckt.   Es ist eben eine Beschäftigungstherapie, wie das ganze Spiel im Grunde (bzw jedes Hobby). Wenn man 525 Skillpunkte in paar Tagen durchjagen will ist das jedem selbst überlassen aber in meinen Augen eher unnütz und vor allem idiotisch wenn man sich dann über Langeweile beschwert.

Als Herstellungsberuf wie Schmied oder Lederer war es nie gedacht, wie hier jemand bemängelt hatte ... es geht darum ein paar Funitems einzubaun, möglicherweise auch fürs RP (Tatsache, es existiert gelegentlich noch) oder nicht Raidern mal ne Epicwaffe anzubieten (keine Angst, euer BiS wird nicht verdrängt). Mehr soll das garnicht bringen. 20-30 Minuten am Stück und gut ists wieder bis zum nächsten Motivationsschub.

Ich geh derzeit immer bisschen Freizeitentdecker spielen, während die astronomische Dungeon-Wartezeit vor sich hin tickert und beim fliegen eben bissl im Internet surfen. Schon ist es nurnoch 1/3 so tragisch. 

Zum Anfangspost: Für mich bleibt es "Arch"äologie, da es soweit nett gemacht ist. Einzige Manko ist der 5sek CD, der etwas behindernt ist wenn das grüne Lämpchen schon Saltos schlägt.


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. Dezember 2010)

tataaaaa.... 

heute nach den Wartungsarbeiten eingeloggt und durch zufall gesehen, dass man nun pro Ausgrabung zwischen 3-6 Fragmente erhält.

Also alles nur noch halb so wild.


GreetZz


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich auch noch nicht so recht entscheiden, wie ich das bezeichnen soll.
Diese Fliegerei nervt etwas ...
Dann dachte ich, die Ergebnisse werden immer besser.
Doch dann kam die Ernüchterung.
Nach einem Rar-Fund, musste ich erst wieder 'was Gewöhnliches restaurieren. 

Bin nun bei 200 mir 3 Rar-Artefakten inc Pet, dem Spiegel und dieser Lichtsäule der Weisheit(?).

Aber neulich ist mir schon aufgefallen, daß es abundzu auch schon 3 Abbauzonen pro Gebiet gibt.
Und die Chance, irgendwann mal ein 359er Epicteil zu bekommen, lockt auch etwas.

greetz


----------



## Komakomi (15. Dezember 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Aber du hast noch einen grandiosen Punkt vergessen: Zwar hat man die Chance auf Erbstücke, Haus- oder Reittiere, aber man kann mit nichts handeln Oo Ich übe Berufe nicht immer nur zum Zeitvertreib (sowohl auf RL und VL bezogen), sondern auch, um etwas davon zu haben



Das sind keine 'Erbstücke' sondern das ist 'Accountgebunden'es Equip, für level 60, 70, 80 und eben 85. Das ist hochwertiges Raid-Equip was man da bekommen kann. Dieses Equip levelt im Gegensatz zu 'Erbstücken' nicht mit.
Ich finde den Beruf durchaus gelungen. Wer ihn nicht skillen will muss es ja nicht. Wer will der will. Sei es für Erfolgspunkte, Accountgebundenes hochwertiges Equip, was sich als netter Zeitvertreib gegen langeweile farmen lässt, für Mounts, für Pets, für spätere Vorteile, welche später in das Spiel eingebaut werden oder aber zum Gold machen (ja lässt sich durchaus!) mit der Phiole der Sande, welche etwa 45k Produktionskosten hat und sich für viel mehr im AH verkaufen lässt - das Rezept muss halt (nicht wie man es aus WOTLK gewohnt ist) ERSPIELT werden....


----------



## Drakhgard (15. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch, den man wohl nicht mit übertrieben viel Ehrgeiz angehen sollte, da es sonst wirklich zu stinken anfängt. Aber zum Warten zwischen Inis top. Auch wenn es später nicht mehr so fix geht - das Hoffen auf die 359er Items spornt an


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Dezember 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> oder aber zum Gold machen (ja lässt sich durchaus!) mit der Phiole der Sande, welche etwa 45k Produktionskosten hat und sich für viel mehr im AH verkaufen lässt


Die Theorie scheint nicht ganz aufzugehen, da es sich hier anscheinend nicht um einen neuen Chopper, sondern eher ein Gegenstück zum Hubschrauber/Teppich/etc. handelt ... Phiole der Sande.


----------



## Komakomi (15. Dezember 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die Theorie scheint nicht ganz aufzugehen, da es sich hier anscheinend nicht um einen neuen Chopper, sondern eher ein Gegenstück zum Hubschrauber/Teppich/etc. handelt ... Phiole der Sande.



Deine Antitheorie scheint nicht ganz aufzugehen, da du die neusten Hotfixes nich kennst, welche diesen Drachen beim Anlegen gebunden machen 
Dazu gibt es einen Bericht extra zu diesem Mount auf Buffed, die Hotfixes gibt es auf Buffed und ättliche treads wie "der chopper 2?" und auch im offiziellen Forum stehen einige Posts dazu.


----------



## Versace83 (15. Dezember 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Deine Antitheorie scheint nicht ganz aufzugehen, da du die neusten Hotfixes nich kennst, welche diesen Drachen beim Anlegen gebunden machen
> Dazu gibt es einen Bericht extra zu diesem Mount auf Buffed, die Hotfixes gibt es auf Buffed und ättliche treads wie "der chopper 2?" und auch im offiziellen Forum stehen einige Posts dazu.



aber dein Argument dass man mit Archaeologie Gold machen kann gilt dann nur fuer Alchemisten, da das Rezept BoP ist, nur die Phiole ist BoE...

Ich empfinde den Beruf als nettes Gimmick, mit dem man ein paar nette Items finden kann und sich die Zeit vertreiben kann, wenn man auf ein BG oder Dungeon invite wartet... wenn man nicht schnellstmoeglich auf 525 sein "muss" dann ist der Beruf gar nicht nervig... also zum Threadthema: fuer mich heisst es nach wie vor Archaeologie


----------



## Cantharion (15. Dezember 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> tataaaaa....
> 
> heute nach den Wartungsarbeiten eingeloggt und durch zufall gesehen, dass man nun pro Ausgrabung zwischen 3-6 Fragmente erhält.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch schonmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich das alles lese kommt in mir die befürchtung des berüchtigten Schattenaccount hervor^^
Habe jetzt ok 160 und noch nie ein rares,Mount,Pet oder irgenwas gefunden/hergestellt^^ das frustet Total.Ich hoffe das durch die Erhöhte dropprate es schneller geht und ich endlich mal was bekome^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (15. Dezember 2010)

Finds gut so, man sollte garkeinen Job innerhalb 1-2 Monaten ausskillen können ^^
Außerdem ist es 'nur' ein Nebenjob, also kein Zwang


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> tataaaaa....
> 
> heute nach den Wartungsarbeiten eingeloggt und durch zufall gesehen, dass man nun pro Ausgrabung zwischen 3-6 Fragmente erhält.
> 
> ...



Jawoll !! 
Das hört man gerne. Auf zum buddeln


----------



## Cantharion (15. Dezember 2010)

Skill 103 und mein nächstes Projekt ist das Raptor-pet.
Solangsam mag ich den Beruf.


----------



## Ysera-Anxiety (15. Dezember 2010)

echt gut das es angehoben wurde, und ich hab jetzt das projekt für den aufziehgnom xD


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2010)

Uuuuuurks ... versucht nicht, während Ihr zum nächsten Ausgrabungsort fliegt, vor langer Weile etwas zu restaurieren.
In den meisten Fällen benötigt Ihr dann selber eine Restauration. 

greetz


----------



## tuerlich (15. Dezember 2010)

naja die, die den beruf ätzend finden, die möchte ich mal fragen: schon auf 525 geangelt??


----------



## Hexer1975 (15. Dezember 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Finds gut so, man sollte garkeinen Job innerhalb 1-2 Monaten ausskillen können ^^
> Außerdem ist es 'nur' ein Nebenjob, also kein Zwang



Eben ... und man erfährt nebenbei einiges über die Geschichte der einzelnen Völker. Aber genau das interessiert den Großteil der Community nicht. Wenn es nicht ein Epic gibt, das einen "besser macht als andere Spieler", dann hat es keinen Sinn. 
Ich mag den Beruf irgendwie ... nachskillen ist immer nervig, bei jedem Beruf. Normal ist es ja auch dazu gedacht, nebenbei zu buddeln. Finde persönlich aber die EP dafür viel zu hoch.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> naja die, die den beruf ätzend finden, die möchte ich mal fragen: schon auf 525 geangelt??


Hihi, da habe ich auch das Gefühl, daß es durch die Tägliche Quest (+2) fast schneller geht, als durch Angeln selber (16 Fische pro Skill .. oo)

So gerade 225 geschafft und den Auftrag für das 4. Rar ... diesen aufziehbaren Gnom.


----------



## Zhiala (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich hier lese das einige schon rare Beute gemacht haben werd ich ganz neidisch. etwas auf 200 Punkte hab ich mich durch die Welt gebuddelt, etliche Artefakte zusammengebaut und immer nur grauen Krempel. 
Vermutlich werde ich auch mit 525 noch mit einer Kiste voller Müll und ohne eines der interessanten Items dastehen. Wie beim Angeln auch wo ich nach 5 Jahren noch immer nichts gefangen hab das weder weiß noch grau war. Nichtmal das Buch fürs Fischradar war dabei, von Pets/Mount brauch ich nichtmal träumen.


----------



## Holoas (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1(Meine Katze freut sich über die extra Krauleinheiten während der Flüge)
> 
> 2Für mich hat das Ganze derzeit den Spannungfaktor von wachsendem Gras und ich ertappe mich dabei, wie ich mich nach so aufregenden Berufen wie Angeln sehn



1. Meine auch.
2. Der war echt gut


BTT: Mir macht Archäologie eig. Spaß. Habe heute das Jungtier bekommen!


----------



## Teebeutelwerfer (15. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß gar nich warum sich mansche über archäologie aufregen. Ich mein 3wär doch scheiße wenn du nur in ein zwei gebieten bleiben müsstest um dann schwubdiwub den maxskill zu erreichen. sonst wäre es ja rein theoretisch möglich innerhalb kürzester zeit an die geilsten sachen zu kommen. ich sag nur fläschchen der sande, eiskaltes händchen, Tyrandes lieblingspuppe, skelettraptor und und und. das sollen ja schon besondere sachen sein und für besondere sachen sollte man sich dann auch mühe geben und in geduld üben wäre ja so als würde ich nach jedem 2ten mob ein random epic kriegen. war ja aber klar. kaum dreht man die daumenschrauben an und macht es wenigstens ein bissel schwieriger und langwieriger an geile sachen zu kommen schon kommen die ersten die sich beschweren das es alles zu langsam geht...


----------



## Cazor (16. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Archäologie oder Arschäologie?




Woot? Arschäologie heisst unter Chirurgen mit Hang zur 2. analen Phase und/oder Geschmacklosigkeit Hämorrhoiden operieren (o.ä. gelagerte Eingriffe.)
Archäologie wurde uns seit gestern erleichtert! Ab jetzt bis zu 6 Fragmente pro Buddelei.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Woot? Arschäologie heisst unter Chirurgen mit Hang zur 2. analen Phase und/oder Geschmacklosigkeit Hämorrhoiden operieren (o.ä. gelagerte Eingriffe.)



Echt? hehehe


----------



## Nexilein (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja, es ist ein Zweitberuf. 
Von daher ist es vielleicht etwas erträglicher gleich beim Leveln zu buddeln, denn das ständige Rumfliegen ist beim nachträglichen Skillen schon etwas nervig. (Gerade wenn man ständig zwischen 2 o. 3 Orten pendelt)
Auf der anderen Seite ist es eben Archäologie... da kann man am Ende sagen, man habe jede Ruine in WoW gesehen.
Trotzdem hätte ich mir ein bisschen mehr gewünscht:


Hinweise auf versteckte/beschwörbare Bosse die man nur mit ausgebuddelten Items erreichen kann
Cutscenes von historischen Ereignissen
und noch ein paar andere Sachen, die mehr bringen als nur ein mehr oder weniger seltenes Item


----------



## Versace83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Vermutlich werde ich auch mit 525 noch mit einer Kiste voller Müll und ohne eines der interessanten Items dastehen. Wie beim Angeln auch wo ich nach 5 Jahren noch immer nichts gefangen hab das weder weiß noch grau war. Nichtmal das Buch fürs Fischradar war dabei, von Pets/Mount brauch ich nichtmal träumen.


Das Buch findest du (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) nur in Schwaermen im Schlingendorntal... zumindest habe ich es dort immer mit allen meinen Chars gefunden.

Tipp fuer die, die Archaeologie schneller skillen wollen: erst nur buddeln bis es dafuer keine Punkte mehr gibt und dann die Artefakte restaurieren. Hab das hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen und werde das auch so machen... hab mich allerdings noch nicht richtig motivieren koennen und bin immer noch irgendwo zwischen skillstufe 20 und 30


----------



## SyntaXKilla (16. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Von daher ist es vielleicht etwas erträglicher gleich beim Leveln zu buddeln, denn das ständige Rumfliegen ist beim nachträglichen Skillen schon etwas nervig. (Gerade wenn man ständig zwischen 2 o. 3 Orten pendelt)


hm... naja ich weiß nicht, ob das dann tatsächlich besser/schneller geht, bzw. erträglicher ist.
Eher das Gegenteil nehme ich an,
denn während der level phase hat man noch kein mount, geschweige denn Flugmount,
die Gebiete noch nicht alle aufgedeckt und nicht alle Flugpunkte (oder ist das seit Cata anders? o.O)

Da tu ich mir mit meinem 80er mit Flugmount schon wesentlich leichter,
auch da die ums Buddelgebiet herumstreundenden mobs quasi onehits sind ^^





Versace83 schrieb:


> Tipp fuer die, die Archaeologie schneller skillen wollen: erst nur buddeln bis es dafuer keine Punkte mehr gibt und dann die Artefakte restaurieren.


mhm, würd ich auch so machen... wie in pinzipell jedem Beruf (bei vz, Lederer, etc... geht das auch so)
Bloß glaub ich gibts eh nur bis Skill 50 Punkte fürs buddeln :-s
Vl wird das mit den BC/Wotlk/Cata Gebieten wieder so, aber so weit bin ich noch nicht ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Tipp fuer die, die Archaeologie schneller skillen wollen: erst nur buddeln bis es dafuer keine Punkte mehr gibt und dann die Artefakte restaurieren. Hab das hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen und werde das auch so machen... hab mich allerdings noch nicht richtig motivieren koennen und bin immer noch irgendwo zwischen skillstufe 20 und 30



Naja so um die 90 hörts auf mit Skillpunkten fürs buddeln, der Tip ist also gut aber dann doch eher ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.


----------



## wronny (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich im Moment über den Beruf nicht beklagen, obwohl ich seit Samstag immer mal wieder damit beschäftigt bin.
Denn die "Flavor-Texte" der verschiedenen Items, bringen einen gerne mal zum schmunzeln.
Die zwei Pets (Skelett Raptor, Aufziehgnom) und die Funitems (Spiegel, Bierkrug (in Arbeit) halten auch bei Laune.

Primär ist mein Ziel jedoch die "Phiole der Sande. Alle anderen Erzeugnisse dieses Berufs sind nette Nebensächlichkeiten, die bei Laune halten, aber mehr nicht.
Für mich im Moment noch "Archäologie", denn es gilt: "No Sacrifice, No Victory!"[sup]1[/sup]
Ein gut konfigurierter VLC, der in eine entsprechende WoW-UI eingepasst ist - bzw. über dieser liegt - vertreibt die Langeweile ganz gut.
So kann man beim Buddeln oder Angeln gut ein Filmchen schauen, dass man nicht unbedingt im Vollbildmodus laufen muss, um einen gut zu unterhalten.

teilweise Off-Topic:


Spoiler






Komakomi schrieb:


> [...] mit der Phiole der Sande, welche etwa 45k Produktionskosten hat und sich für viel mehr im AH verkaufen lässt - das Rezept muss halt (nicht wie man es aus WOTLK gewohnt ist) ERSPIELT werden....



12 Echtgold, 8 Fläschchen der Winde, 8 Fläschchen der Titanenstärke und 8 Tiefsteinöl gibt es bei euch für insgesamt 16.000g?

Denn die Fixkosten liegen schließlich bei 29.000g. 
Acht Sande der Zeit á 3.000g und einmal 5.000g für die Pyriumbeschichtete Kristallphiole von Yasmin in Uldum. 

Stand: 16.12.2010, 13:40 auf Area52 (H)
	12 Echtgold je 2.500g
	~1.500g  in der Summe für die Fläschchen 
		(Rechne ich die Kosten für die Kräuter, gerade für "Azsharas Schleier", und nicht für die Fläschchen ein wird es noch mal teurer)

Daraus ergeben sich ca. 60.500g für die reinen Materialkosten.
Der Gewinn und die Vergütung für das Erspielen des Rezeptes sind da noch nicht mit eingerechnet.

Zeit ist schließlich auch ein Kostenfaktor.



MfG wronny

[sup]1[/sup]Filmzitate müssen bei mir manchmal einfach raus.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Dezember 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> ...
> Primär ist mein Ziel jedoch die "Phiole der Sande. Alle anderen Erzeugnisse dieses Berufs sind nette Nebensächlichkeiten, die bei Laune halten, aber mehr nicht.
> ...


Was ist denn diese Phiole? (woher)
Jedenfalls taucht es nicht in meiner Liste zur Archäologie auf.
Hab's eben gelesen, was es genau ist und wodurch man es bekommen kann.

Und was heißt alle anderen Erzeugnisse sind Nebensächlichkeiten?
Wenn ich z.B. das bekomme, wäre es fürr mich mehr als nur eine Nebensächlichkeit.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ich weiß, ich bin da ein Träumer*^^

Genauso sind für mich die anderen 359er Items keine Nebensächlichkeiten.


Also ich tendiere nun auch mehr und mehr zu Archäologie anstatt Arschäologie.
Ich bin nun bei 310 und es gibt immer wieder Neues in Erfahrung zu bringen.
So hatte ich neulich erst das Erste Mal, daß ich bis zu 3 oder 4 Schlüsselsteine auf einmal einsetzen konnte.
..........................................................................................................................................................................
*Edit*: Es wird ja immer besser:

Bin nun in der Scherbenwelt bei 360
Und nun sind Flüge nicht allzulange (gefühlsmäßig) und es sind auch mal 4-5 Abbaustellen pro Gebiet.
Und eben habe ich mein nächstes Rar in Auftrag bekommen - Kopfputz des ersten Schamanen.

Oo, das soll ein Rar sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hab ihn* 



na wenn das so weiter geht ....

greetz


----------



## Brummkreisel (17. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen....

ich hab meinen Mage von 83-85 komplett mit Archäologie gelevelt und bis dato diverse Funitems und die Fossil Pet/Mounts ergattert. Momentan versuche ich das AQ Mount zu farmen aber die Spawnpunkte in Uldum sind gelinde gesagt bescheiden....

Nix desto trotz umrunde ich munter weiter das wunderschöne Kalimdor und hoffe nebenher evtl. noch das NachtelfenTrinket für Caster und evtl bei den Zwergen den Stab abzugreifen. Sofern das Mount eher droppt, gehts eben rüber und nach BC....denn der Titel "Professor" ist doch sicher auch ne Motivationsspritze mehr!?!


----------



## Izara (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habs bei meinem Twink gleich beim Leveln angefangen, mit zu skillen. Ist nicht so "masochistisch" wie es dir vorkommt ^^ Ich krieg massig EP (war glaub mit ner Quest vergleichbar, mag aber am Ausgeruht-Bonus gelegen haben    ), kann nebenbei noch die Mobs klatschen (noch mehr EP) und Gebiete entdecken (waren sogar schon Flugpunkte in der Nähe    , die ich vorher nicht hatte) und wenn ich dann so drüber nachdenk, kommt es einem sicherlich nur mit lvl 80+ so öde vor - gerade, weil man schon alles kennt und denkt "och nö, schon wieder nach xy fliegen".. Mit meinem Twink würd ich nie auf den Gedanken kommen, ins Gebiet xy zu reisen, wenn ich dort eh keinen Flugpunkt hab oder nix zu erledigen hab. Wenn denn mal was in meinem Questgebiet zum buddeln ist, grab ichs aus und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht


----------



## Destructix (18. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Archäologie oder Arschäologie?



Meine Meinung: Ein Beruf den man nicht haben MUSS. Es winken später Haustiere, Mount und Accountgebundene Epic. Wem dafür der Aufwand zuviel ist, der soll es lassen.


----------



## Kritze (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin seit gestern non stop dabei Archä zu skillen dabei hab ich mir jeden Trollartefakt aufgehoben. Kann immerhin schon 820 + 22 Troll Tafeln vorweisen, das sind zusammen über 1000 Fragmente und bin noch bei 433 ^^ (Ab 450 soll man wohl das Schwert aufdecken können).

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich einmal Glück in WoW habe und das 2-Hand Schwert erhalte ... :<


----------



## Milivoje (20. Dezember 2010)

Finde den Beruf ganz witzig. Nette Alternative, wenn man nicht so viel Zeit zum Zocken hat. Und gestern, beim Schneechaos, habe ich dann mal nen halben Tag gebuddelt. Habe tatsächlich bis 330 gebraucht, um was rares zu finden. Nebenbei kann man super Putzen etc. 1 Minute Buddelei, paar Minuten fliegen. Finde das sehr entspannend.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (20. Dezember 2010)

Nach der letzten Änderung bin ich mittlerweile auch gnädiger gestimmt ^^

Nun bekomm ich manchmal 4 - 5, ab und zu sogar 6 :-o Fragmente.
Was ein komplette Artefakt auf ca. 3 Gebiete beschränkt.

Meistens geht sich das super aus ^^
Falls nicht, noch ne Rune dazu 


So gefällt mir das eindeutig besser 
Vorher hat man IMMER maximal 9 Fragmente aus einer Grabstelle erhalten,
was bei 35 benötigten Fragmenten jeweils 4 Gebiete hieß -.-

Durch diese minimale Änderung
geht das aber doch wirklich flotter, find ich super  
So macht das skillen wesentlich mehr Spaß


----------



## beavis666 (21. Dezember 2010)

eine kleine warnung schmeiss ich mal raus an die leute die an dem tol vir zeug oder dem alchi rezept interessiert sind.

mit gehts bei dem beruf eigendlich nur um das rezept fürs alchimount.

habe nun meine erste kanope gehoben und es war kein rezept drinne.

kurzes fazit hierzu.
uldum spawns farmen geht garnicht.
hab in der zeit 10 rar items (ok da waren auch 2 tol vir teile dabei (der ring und das fun item)) gehoben
dazu noch 164 (!) graue. habe seit maxskill nur tol vir schlüsselsteine genutzt und die anderen alle ins ah verfrachtet. mit schlüselsteinen wäre die anzahl hier auch weitaus höher.

wenn man mal grob 20 minuten pro item schätzt war ich nun 58stunden nur mit archäologie beschäftigt und das ist schon ganz schön heftig. überlegt euch gut was ihr euch da antuen wollt nur für ein mount/pet oder was auch immer euer wunsch ist.

das ganze ist ein ganz ganz böser zeitfresser wo man sich wirklich 3 mal überlegen sollte ob diesen eimen denn wert ist.

btw hab seit urzeiten auch bei den elfen nix rares mehr in die finger bekommen. das das caster trinket überhaupt existiert wage ich schon fast zu bezweifeln.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Dezember 2010)

beavis666 schrieb:


> wenn man mal grob 20 minuten pro item schätzt war ich nun 58stunden nur mit archäologie beschäftigt und das ist schon ganz schön heftig.


Naja, DAS finde ich wiederum gar nicht, bei einem AddOn, das wieder für (angenommen ^^) ein Jahr Content bieten soll 

Klar wird es hie und da wieder ein wenig neues geben, aber ich denke mal du wirst noch weitaus mehr Zeit in Archäologie investieren ^^
Solange man sich nicht bloß auf ein bestimmtes item festgelegt hat
ist Archäologie ein kleiner Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch wenn mal beim questen oder farmen ein paar Buddelgebiete auf der Strecke liegen
oder wenn man eh auf inv für Raid/etc wartet.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur iiiirgendwas Spaß macht, wenn man es lediglich braucht um damit Gold zu verdienen oder unbedingt ein Teil haben muss 
Das kommt dann eher Arbeit gleich.


Jetzt fragt mich nicht, wie oft ich die Daily für den grünen oder blauen Protodrachen gemacht habe, aber lustig war auch was anderes xDDD


----------



## Norica (21. Dezember 2010)

ja habe mit skill 300 mein erstes!!!!! rar bekommen , hab schon ziemlich gekotzt weil andere leute in der Gilde fast 50  haben oder derartiges .. ich find das einfach nur furchtbar 
aber dennoch mach ich den mist weil ich ja das rezept haben will


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Dezember 2010)

Also mich nerven an Archäologie momentan 2 Dinge:

1. Große Ausgrabungsstätten, so wie zB die in zentral-Tanaris....man läuft sich nen Wolf, das nervt ziemlich
2. Ich bekomme nur sehr selten eine Ausgrabungsstätte in Uldum. 

Alles was ich noch will ist das Drohnen-mount. Hab gerade dieses Käfer-Fun-Item fertiggestellt. Keine Ahnung was die sich bei so einem item gedacht haben.


----------



## Harkor (21. Dezember 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 1. Große Ausgrabungsstätten, so wie zB die in zentral-Tanaris....man läuft sich nen Wolf, das nervt ziemlich



Wenn die Untersuchung rot oder gelb ist, kann man getrost sein Mount zücken und ein längeres oder kurzes Stückchen fliegen. Man hat recht schnell raus, wie groß der Hüpfer sein muss.


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich weis....Oo.


----------



## Naldina (21. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige was ich affig finde: Ich habe jegliche Fossilienfunde die es gibt, aber trotzdem ploppen die weiter auf obwohl ich viel leiber welche in Uldrum hätte :/ naja ich mach jetzt das beste raus sammel einfach die Teile (mittlerweile ca 1500 Fossilien Stücke) warte bis neue Dinge reingepatcht werden und restauriere erst dann.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

tja, große Gebiete nerven mich auch etwas, zumal das Messungsgerät anscheinend nichtmal geeicht ist. 
Da wird man öfters hin und her geschickt, um letztendlich da was zu finden, wo man bereits anfangs war.

Ansonsten bin ich nun bei 430 und erhalte demnächst mein 2. Rar (Epic).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sind es bei mir damit 6 Rar Artefakte.
...................

Vorhin habe ich auch einen Bug gehabt (in den Sturmgipfeln - Valkyrion), 
sodaß ich die Fragmente nicht finden konnte.
Ich wurde außerhalb des Gebietes geschickt, wo man ja nicht buddeln kann.

greetz


----------



## Volusenus (22. Dezember 2010)

Es wundert mich schon, wie viele Leute sich beschweren und schreiben, dass ihnen der Beruf keinen Spaß macht.

Warum macht man es dann? Ich würde kein Spiel spielen (oder in einem Spiel Dinge tun), das mir keinen Spaß macht.



Und: Stellt Euch vor, jeder Dahergelaufene bekommt die Drachen-Phiole, das Raptor-Mount usw. durch 3x Buddeln. 

Dann würde man sich erst recht beschweren.


----------



## Jiwari (22. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Also mal ehrlich, für einen Hauptberuf würde ich das ja durchgehelassen an Aufwand, aber für einen Nebenberuf im Anfangsstadium....*ächz*
> Für mich hat das Ganze derzeit den Spannungfaktor von wachsendem Gras und ich ertappe mich dabei, wie ich mich nach so aufregenden Berufen wie Angeln sehne.
> [...]



Blizzard hat von Anfang an gesagt das Archäologie ein langwieriger und recht "aufwendiger" Beruf für Lore-Fans werden soll.

Ergo: Wer kein Spaß dran hat soll es einfach lassen, dafür ist es extra ein sekundärer- und kein primärer-Beruf geworden der keine wirklich großen Spielrelevanten vorteile gewährt.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Archäologie oder Arschäologie?


Also so schlimm kanns gar nicht sein. Wieso? Ich glaube es gibt keinen Server, auf dem nicht spätestens am zweiten Tag nach Release von Cata der Serverfirst mit Skill 525 für den Beruf kam. Zuviel Aufwand für ein Nebenberuf? Hast du zu Classiczeiten mal Angeln geskillt? Heute dagegen ist das ja harmlos. Man kommt heute mit weniger Zeit aus, von 0 auf 525 zu kommen als früher 0 auf 300. Und trotzdem dauert das auch heute noch sehr lange. 
Aber vielleicht macht Blizzard ja was dagegen, wenn wieder viel und lang genug rumgeheult wird, so wie beim Angeln damals.


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht macht Blizzard ja was dagegen, wenn wieder viel und lang genug rumgeheult wird, so wie beim Angeln damals.



Hamse ja schon ...

- Grüne Untersuchung muss nicht mehr ganz so dicht am Artefakt sein, damits aufploppt
- Wiederherstellen von Rar / epic Artefakten gibt etwa 3mal so viele Skillpunkte

Finde ich beides allerdings recht sinnvoll. Ersteres, weil das teilweise schon absurd dicht dran sein musste und zweiteres weil es die Wertigkeit von Blauem/lila Zeugs erhöht, das einen beim Skillen ansonsten mehr aufhält als weiterbringt. Gleichzeitig aber nicht sooo bekloppt gebufft, dass man von 0 auf 525 instant kommt. Also durchaus angemessen die Änderung


----------



## Aske333 (23. Dezember 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Hamse ja schon ...
> 
> - Grüne Untersuchung muss nicht mehr ganz so dicht am Artefakt sein, damits aufploppt
> - Wiederherstellen von Rar / epic Artefakten gibt etwa 3mal so viele Skillpunkte
> ...



Das Zweite ist mir neu und klappt bei mir definitiv nicht. Habe jetzt einen Skill von etwa 440 und bisher drei rare Artefakte ausgebudelt. Jedes dieser Dinge gab genau 6 Skillpunkte.
Eine schöne kleine Änderung, mit der man aber viel bewirken könnte, wäre den Abbruch von Rare Projekten zu ermöglichen. Ich brauche das ganze Zeug unter Level 85 nicht und will es auch nicht. Daher wäre es schön, wenn man sich (sofern man ein rares Ding im Zugriff hat) entscheiden kann, ob man daran weiterbudeln möchte, oder lieber nicht. Bei Abbruch sollte das Ding dann einfach resettet sein, oder wieder auf einem gewöhnlichen Gegenstand stehen.


----------



## Vadokan (23. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt 525.

Habe das Raptormount 

Das "Gnom" Minipet Das Raptorminipet 
Einen Spiegel und einen Ruhestein.

Warum ich das alles gemacht hab? 
Wegen dem 2händer bei den Trollen.

Insgesammte Buddelzeit: 57 h Erfolg=> Viel grauses Zeug, Nochmehr Graue Haare und kein Schwert.


----------



## Druiden-Eule (23. Dezember 2010)

leute was regt ihr euch denn so auf, 
es geht zu langsam, ja das rumfliegen is doof,
aber wenn es euch nervt dann skillt den nebenberuf halt net, 
ich selbst hab 5 oder 6 tage, jeweils 5-6 h gespielt, und bin gestern bei 525 angekommen
ich hab auch nur 6 rare, das pet, das mount, und nen acc gebundenen kette-kopf bekommen
gut ich hab das 310% reiten gekauft, da gehts paar sekunden schneller ^^
aber es is ein nebenberuf, den man nich unbedingt skillen muss,ausserdem kann man damit leveln, 
das is doch auch was, ich hab mit lvl 81 angefangen zu skillen, und jetzt bin ich lvl 84,5, 

seht doch wenigstens ein bissl was positives in der sache 

edit; ich hab rota über kalimdor gemacht, farmt den süden ab, dann per rs nach org, macht den norden, 
dann wieder süd, und da is dann auch fast der cd wieder für`n rs da 
mit einschließlich scherbenwelt/ nordend. um am ende wieder die rota über kalimdor zu fliegen 

und über die spawn punkte in uldum, kann man sich auch nich wirklich aufregen, wenn man ne rota über kalimdor geflogen is, sind bei mir meist 1-2 schaufeln in uldum gespawnt


----------



## AlphaChris (23. Dezember 2010)

wie mein vorposter schon schreibt, wenn die flugzeiten euch aufregen und es zu lange dauert weiterzukommen dann skillt es doch nicht, ihr könnt ja auch was anderes machen.

Ich finde den Beruf super gelungen und es soll ja auch so sein das man nicht direkt epics und alles hinterhergeworfen bekommt.

Tipp: Sammelt bis skill 100 nur Fragmente, da diese ja skillpunkte geben und danach ab 100 erst die projekte abschließen, so habt ihr mehr von den skillpunkten beim sammeln.


----------



## sensêij1988 (23. Dezember 2010)

Vadokan schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt 525.
> 
> Habe das Raptormount
> 
> ...


The same here




Ob sich der zeit aufwand lohnt für die epics muss jeder selber entscheiden ich vertreibe mir mit dem suchen die 40 min wartezeiten für nen ininv^^


----------



## Vadokan (23. Dezember 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> The same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon wir 2 sind sehr ähnlich =D


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine kurze Antwort an diejenigen unter den Antwortpostern, die offensichtlich ausschliesslich binär denken 

Außerhalb der: Ich finde Archäologie super genial oder ich finde es mies und verzichte deswegen darauf-Welt gibt es auch noch *Grautöne*.

Ich finde das Archäologie durchaus seinen Charme hat, war aber als Vertreter der Casual- Seite über den (zu Anfang) recht hohen Zeitaufwand nicht so glücklich.

In zwischen hat das Blizz ja sogar selber eingesehen und dreimal nachgebssert
1) mehr Fragmente
2) weniger sensible Grünphasen
3) mehr Skillpunkte bei raren Projekten.

Das macht die Sache doch gleich wieder ein Stück attraktiver, zumindest für mich 

(Und ja, ich hab zu Classic Zeiten Angeln geskillt . ich hab mit meinem Main den Anspruch immer alles auf Max zu haben was der so an Berufen hat. )


----------



## Grushdak (23. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 3) mehr Skillpunkte bei raren Projekten.


Das ist aber wohl nur ein Wunschdenken.
Ich arbeite gerade am 7. oder 8. Rar Artefakt.
Nur Skillpunkte habe ich bisher (das letzte Mal heute Nachmittag) immer nur die 5 bekommen - wie bisher und keinen Punkt mehr.

Ich finde den Beruf schon ok. 

greetz


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das ist aber wohl nur ein Wunschdenken.
> Ich arbeite gerade am 7. oder 8. Rar Artefakt.
> Nur Skillpunkte habe ich bisher (das letzte Mal heute Nachmittag) immer nur die 5 bekommen - wie bisher und keinen Punkt mehr.
> 
> ...



mist, dann hab ich den Satz aus dem hotfix von 21.12 wohl fehlinterpretiert

_"Seltene Archäologie-Funde sollten jetzt dreifache Fertigkeits-Aufstiege gewähren."_


was bedeutet er denn dann?


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. Dezember 2010)

Mein Freund hat (nach der Änderung) 15 Punkte fürs Rare-Projekt bekommen. Vllt liegts daran wo man aktuell buddelt, nur so als Vermutung (zB mit Skill 300+ noch in den Classic Gebieten, statt Scherbenwelt).


----------



## Grushdak (26. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, also gestern bin ich auf den Max-Skill gekommen, mit einem gewöhnlichen Artefakt -
und da mit 15 Punkten aufeinmal.
Also, es wurde da doch etwas verändert. 

Derzeitiger Stand nun bei den Restaurierungen:

98 gewöhnliche Artefakte
8 rar Artefakte ( inc. 3 Epics)
9 rar in Arbeit


----------



## Jaromar (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt seit gut einer Woche 525 und es hat auf jedem Skillpunkt spass gemacht, es ist eben was neues und ich habe mittlerweile eine 80er einhand waffe, 2 pets und 1 mount sowie 1 verwandlungs item ausgebuddelt und hab noch 2 rare projekte am start... ich kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen

aber ich werde das bei meinen twinks vernachlässigen... nur wenn ich stark unmotiviert sein sollte, werd ich das noch mal wiederholen ^^


----------



## valfaris92 (26. Dezember 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wenn zumindest das graben noch Skillpunkte geben würde oder rare Artefakte mehr als 5 Skillpunkte...



Epics bringen als Bsp. schonmal mehr, wieviel genau weiß ich nit da ich immer eins gefunden hab bevor das momentane Max erreicht wurde.
Hab als Bsp. den Fossilen Raptor als Mount gefunden und so den skill von 515 auf 525 gebracht.

Also ich weiß nicht was alle haben.
Man buddelt nen bisschen rum. Wenn die Punkte zu weit auseinader sind wird auf dem Weg noch nen abstecher in nem Questgebiet gemacht, paar quests und man kann ja auch noch am nächsten tag weiter machen.
Wer alles auf einmal macht ist selbst Schuld.
Juwe nachskillen ist genau so ein Dreck und kostet wenn man nicht alles selebr farmt mal eben (je anch AH Preisen) 1-5k Gold.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Archäologie hat ab nem bestimmten Skill z.B. noch einen weiteren besonderen Nutzen,
einen Nutzen in den neuen 5er Instanzen - und zwar für die gesamte Gruppe.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Archäologie hat ab nem bestimmten Skill z.B. noch einen weiteren besonderen Nutzen,
> einen Nutzen in den neuen 5er Instanzen - und zwar für die gesamte Gruppe.



Nur muß man dafür leider einen "Sockel"stein opfern. Aber wenigstens ist der Buff nach einem Wipe nicht gleich wieder weg.


----------



## Tydlig (1. Januar 2011)

Für mich ist es eindeutig Arschologie. 
Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst aus einem anderen Thread: 

Ich versteh halt wirklich nicht, wieso man Archäologie so verschenkt hat. Warum gibt es keine Koch-, Alchi-, Schmiede-, sonstwas-Rezepte? In ZG konnte man doch auch den Mojowahnsinn der Gurubashi lernen - ich fände es also naheliegend, wenn man sowas jetzt ausbuddeln könnte. Das muss ja nichts sein, was man für den Endcontent braucht, kann ja auch "unnütztes" Zeug sein, das lustig aussieht. Richtig super wäre es ja z.B. wenn man Rezepte für T1 finden könnte....das bringt einem beim Leveln nur kurz was, tut also keinem weh und für die ganzen Leute, die sich altes Equip farmen, wäre es nett. Warum findet man keine Questgegenstände? Man schleppt sonst auch haufenweise Zeug, das man so findet, zur Forscherliga....wäre doch naheliegend, auch Sachen aus diesem Beruf dort vorbeizubringen. Oder dass man dort vielleicht Qs für den Beruf bekomt (es gibt ja auch für Erste Hilfe Quests). Und selbst wenn man unnützen Kram ausbuddelt, wäre es nett, wenn man ihn zumindest benutzen könnte. Irgendwelche Zierkämme oder Haarnadeln dann halt tragen kann. Oder das Zeug zumindest mit einer Aufladung versieht und einem lustige Effekte gibt. Meinetwegen ein Huhn auf dem Kopf für eine Stunde oder was weiss ich^^ 

(und bevor es Geschrei gibt, die Drachenphiole ist für mich kein Alchi-Rezept im eigentlichen Sinn)

Und noch als Nachtrag: Ich finde es sogar ziemlich schade, dass sich mit Arschologie auch 359er Items herstellen lassen. Das ist "aktueller" Content und für mich etwas unlogisch, wieso man sowas dann ausbuddeln kann...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Januar 2011)

die forscherliga ist ja unten schon grau, blizz hat den beruf ja so gebaut, das er sich gut erweitern lässt.

kann nur das addon archy empfehlen


----------



## Garnalem (1. Januar 2011)

Ich finde den Beruf sehr gut, leider nur etwas *unausgegoren*. Mir macht das Forschen Spaß und in der Levelphase bringt es zudem *ordentlich* Erfahrung. 

Mittlerweile bin ich 525 und ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass rare Artefakte mehr Skillpunkte bringen als gewöhnliche und dass das Forschen wie am Anfang jeweils 1 Skillpunkt ergibt. Auch finde ich die benötigte *Anzahl an Fragmenten für manche Artefakte zu Hoch* und ich würde mir wünschen, dass man mehr "Joker" einsetzen kann.
Auch finde ich *4 mögliche Fundstellen pro Kontinent viel zu wenig*. Gerade die Tol´vir sind bei mir sehr selten als Fundort. Dadurch würde das *viele und sehr nervige Rumgereise* auch etwas geschwächt werden.
Was mich auch stört ist die Tatsache, dass die *Richtung des Strahls manchmal nicht richtig funktioniert*. Da wird mir angezeigt, dass ein Artefakt in östlicher Richtung ist, und nachher liegt es in westlicher Richtung. Auch Probleme bei Gebieten, wo es Höhlen gibt, treten auf.
Zudem dürften *manche Gebiete etwas kleiner sein,* z. B. die Teerteiche im Ungoro-Krater oder das Gebiet am Fluss in Hillsbrad.
Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass man *angezeigt bekommt, wie viele Meter das Artefakt entfernt ist.*

Insgesamt ein sehr interessanter Beruf, aber für ein Nebenberuf zu aufwändig, wie der Beitragsersteller bereits festgestellt hat und verbesserungswürdig (sie Vorschläge).


----------



## Terminsel (1. Januar 2011)

Mir macht es großen Spaß. Habe 13 rare Items ausgebuddelt, einige sind wirklich ganz witzig. Habe gestern unsere Magierin erschreckt, als ich mich als Naga verkleidet anschlich. *g*

Das einzige, was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine Art Rotationsfähigkeit. Manchmal habe ich in den ÖK (farme das Trollschwert) ausschließlich Fossilien zur Ausgrabung. Ich kann bei denen aber nichts gescheites mehr herstellen, muss diese aber abbauen, damit andere Stätten wieder verfügbar werden. Da wäre eine Fähigkeit, die die Gebiete neu mischt schon toll. Meinetwegen auch mit einer hohen Abklingzeit...


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch nicht sonderlich von dem beruf überzeugt, man hätte das ganze um einiges attraktiver machen können, wenn man rätsel verbaut hätte oder man in instanzen geführt werden würde und gewisse questreihen abgeschlossen werden müssen und man dadurch dann die skillpunkte erhält, insgesamt ist das ganze sehr sehr mager ausgefallen


----------



## Aske333 (3. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Mir macht es großen Spaß. Habe 13 rare Items ausgebuddelt, einige sind wirklich ganz witzig. Habe gestern unsere Magierin erschreckt, als ich mich als Naga verkleidet anschlich. *g*



Und genau für solche Leute ist der Beruf gedacht. Eine Wertung darf man sich in diesen Satz gerne reindenken.

Ich grabe nun auch schon seit Tagen vergeblich Troll Zeug aus und warte vergeblich auf den glorreichen Moment das Schwert zu finden. Der Beruf ist mehr als unausgegoren, er ist einfach nur idiotischer Bullshit.

Bis auf drei Gegenstände sind ALLE Sachen nutzlos. Mehr als nutzlos, sie sind verschwendete Entwicklerressourcen, da in der Zeit der Programmierung und des Designs wichtigere Sachen hätten behoben werden können. Gestern z.B. grabe ich das Teil "Die Tochter des Gastwirts" aus und freue mich über einen zweiten Bindestein. Mir war vorher klar, daß er sich den Cooldown mit dem eigentlichen Stein teilen wird. Denn alles was Spaß macht, darf ja nicht eingebaut werden. Aber das Teil teilt sich natürlich auch den Bindeort mit dem originalen Bindestein. Sinn? Absolut keinen. 

Accountgebunde Sachen mit fixem Level, die dazu noch grottig schlecht sind. Sinn? Ka, vielleicht hassen die Designer mittlerweile die Spieler. Was ich allerdings eher glaube ist, daß keiner der Designer jemals das Spiel selbst angefasst hat.
Vielleicht gibt es bei Blizzard auch den internen "Bullshit-Wettbewerb". Derjenige, der den allergrößten und idiotischsten Dreck in Form eines "raren" Items an der QS-Abteilung vorbei in den Beruf schmuggelt, bekommt am Ende des Jahres einen Kasten Bier.

Weiterhin ist natürlich auch unglaublich toll, daß man nach ca. einer Minute WoW Minimize auf dem Desktop einen Timeout bekommt. Das ist natürlich reiner Zufall, daß sich so ein Bug mit Release von Archäologie ins Spiel geschlichen hat. Denn es gibt nichts Schöneres im Spiel, als alle zehn Minuten von der einen Ecke der Karte in die entgegengesetzte zu fliegen und blöd auf den Bildschirm zu glotzen. Und damit man die Schönheit dieser Tätigkeit auch ohne Ablenkung genießen darf, kann man WoW eben nicht mehr minimieren, ohne rauszufliegen. Danke!

Faszinierend sind auch die Erfolge, die man mit diesem tollen Beruf erzielen kann. Da gräbt man den Anusstecher von Grimhaus Tolbart, die benutzten Schlüpfer seiner Frau und die Unterlassungsunterzeichnung von Bill Roper aus, bekommt den Erfolg und.....ja....wo ist denn Geschichte zu diesen ausgegrabenen Gegenständen nun? Ach gibt es nicht? Nein, wer hätte das gedacht. Kann man sich ja selber ausdenken. Und zwar in der Zeit, die man nun braucht um zum nächsten Ausgrabungsort zu fliegen. 

Archäologie reiht sich somit nahtlos in die neuen Errungenschaften von Cataclysm ein. Ich vermute ja, daß der Name des Addons pure Ironie ist.


----------



## Orsuh (3. Januar 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wo ist denn Geschichte zu diesen ausgegrabenen Gegenständen nun? Ach gibt es nicht? Nein, wer hätte das gedacht. Kann man sich ja selber ausdenken. Und zwar in der Zeit, die man nun braucht um zum nächsten Ausgrabungsort zu fliegen. [/font]



Archäologieinterface aufmachen,auf restaurierte Artefakte klicken,mit dem Mauszeiger über das jeweilige Artefakt und lesen...


BTT:Ich finde den Beruf nicht schlecht. Ich hab auch kein Problem durch die Spielwelt zufliegen, weil ich weiß das ich noch ein paar rare Artefakte vor mir hab und dafür lohnt sich die Wartezeit.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2011)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Bis auf drei Gegenstände sind ALLE Sachen nutzlos. Mehr als nutzlos, sie sind verschwendete Entwicklerressourcen,



mehr nützliche lila epics drucken kost genau 10 sec pro item...
nur weil es dir keinen spaß macht, heißt das nciht, das andere damit nicht ihren spaß haben, passend heute dazu:
http://www.darklegacycomics.com/270.html


----------



## White_Sky (3. Januar 2011)

Mein Archäologieskill liegt irgentwo bei 110 - 130 und ich habe schon meinen kleinen Skelettraptor. Im Grunde nicht schlecht, es ist viel besser als Angeln aber das Skillen ab 80 - 90 ist so dermassen KAKE! Man bekommt keine Skillpunkte mehr, wenn man ein Artefakt ausgräbt. Und der Lore-Aspekt in diesen Beruf ist auch schlecht. Ich meine: Was interessiert mich bitteschön, ob ich ein Stück weiche Seide bei den Nachtelfen befunden hab oder eine Pfeife bei den Zwergen, die schon oft von Kindern abgekaut wurde?! Das einzige - in meinen Augen - wirkliche Artefakt bis jetzt, war die Mondhalskette bei den Nachtelfen, die Elune ein wenig beschreibt.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2011)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Full


Blizzard hat Dich ja nur Dich gesehen und Archäologie extra so entwickelt,
damit Du so einen Mist schreiben kannst, der einfach, ich sag's mal höflich; völlig daneben ist!

Mein Gott, Du hast Probleme.

Troll Dich !!


----------



## wertzû (4. Januar 2011)

2 tage a 4h gezockt und hatte es auf 525. Man muss halt nur zwerg sein und dauerhaft 6 fragmente kriegen


----------



## Aske333 (4. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Blizzard hat Dich ja nur Dich gesehen und Archäologie extra so entwickelt,
> damit Du so einen Mist schreiben kannst, der einfach, ich sag's mal höflich; völlig daneben ist!
> 
> Mein Gott, Du hast Probleme.
> ...



Solange es Leute wie Dich gibt, die meiner Meinung nach völlig daneben sind, wird Blizzard auch weiterhin so einen Mist wie Archäologie einbauen. Ein Hoch auf minderbemittelte Fanboys, die ALLES toll finden was aus dem Hause Schneesturm kommt. 

Archäologie wird mit Sicherheit schon in den kommenden Wochen erweitert und gehotfixt. Alles andere wäre unrealistisch und würde Deine Meinung bestätigen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Januar 2011)

Sachte, sachte. Tastaturen sind zum schreiben da, fangt nicht an, euch gegenseitig damit zu erschlagen.
Friedlich bleiben, danke.


----------



## Aske333 (4. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Sachte, sachte. Tastaturen sind zum schreiben da, fangt nicht an, euch gegenseitig damit zu erschlagen.
> Friedlich bleiben, danke.



Einverstanden.

Aber beim Besten Willen, Leute die diesen Beruf loben und den eingeschlagenen Weg des neuen Addons als toll und sinnig bezeichnen, sind mit für den Untergang des Spiels verantwortlich. Damit will ich nicht sagen, daß WoW in nächster Zukunft pleite geht....das wäre unrealistisch. Aber die Spielerbasis wird sich stark ändern.

Berufe wie Archäologie machen das Spiel nunmal immer anspruchsloser und anspruchsloser. Die unterste Grenze ist bald erreicht und man kann dressierte Affen vor den Rechner setzen.


----------



## williisdead (4. Januar 2011)

frohes neues zusammen,
gibt es irgendwo eigentlich schon eine liste mit allen
möglichen raren oder epic fundstücken?

-willi-


----------



## williisdead (4. Januar 2011)

frohes neues zusammen,
gibt es irgendwo eigentlich schon eine liste mit allen
möglichen raren oder epic fundstücken?

-willi-


----------



## Alpax (4. Januar 2011)

Archäologie ist nunmal nicht als Beruf gedacht den man als 85 nachskillt ... dafür ist das Konzept nicht ausgelegt
Aber wenn du einen Char mit Level 1 anfängst und in den Gebietenen in den du questet auch nebeibei die Ausgrabungen besuchst .. dann ist es eine lustige Ergänzung mit der besoners WoW-Neueinsteiger ihr Freude haben werden ... Funitems, Pets .. später auch Rüstungen und Waffen ... was will man (als Lowie) mehr

Das man den Beruf auf 85 eher unnötig findet kann ich nachvollziehen aber man sollte halt mal auch über den Tellerrand hinausblicken und sein Ego mal in Urlaub schicken ... das Spiel hat (nach wie vor) eine ständig wachsende Community und ich bin mir sicher das man als Lowie der gemütlich hochquestet .. nicht Speedtwinken von 1-85 in ner Woche oder so ... sondern gemütlich über Monate hinweg ... jemand der in dem Stil gemütlich questet hat sicher seinen Spass an diesem netten Zeitvertreib


----------



## Trez (4. Januar 2011)

williisdead schrieb:


> frohes neues zusammen,
> gibt es irgendwo eigentlich schon eine liste mit allen
> möglichen raren oder epic fundstücken?
> 
> -willi-



Jop die gibts hier

Edit:
Buffed spinnt etwas, hier findet ihr den Artikel...evtl. geht die Übersichtsseite ja bald wieder.


----------



## williisdead (4. Januar 2011)

danke trez ...


----------



## Aske333 (4. Januar 2011)

williisdead schrieb:


> frohes neues zusammen,
> gibt es irgendwo eigentlich schon eine liste mit allen
> möglichen raren oder epic fundstücken?
> 
> -willi-



Hier z.B.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Archaeology

Weiter unten im Artikel kommen die einzelnen Völker und der Link führt jeweils zu den Items, die man dort finden kann.

Edit: Too late


----------



## williisdead (4. Januar 2011)

hat denn schon jemand den weltenzerstörer gefunden?
den lohnt es sich ja zu suchen ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Januar 2011)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Fullquote



Im Gegensatz zu Grushdak (beim dem ich inzwischen zu 100% überzeugt bin, dasser eigentlich bei Blizz arbeitet, und vermutlich auch schon nen Kasten Bier gewonnen hat.) finde ich deine Kritik sowohl angebracht als auch gut geschrieben, auch wenn ich sie in der Deutlichkeit nicht teile.

Das ausgebuddeln von tonnenweisen grauen Items nervt mich auch, da ich nun nicht der Lore-Fan bin. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja Spieler, die das lustig finden.
Aber abseits von Equip gibt es für Fun-Item Sammler wie mich doch schon das ein oder andere zu entdecken.
(der zweite Ruhestein ohne Sinn ist übrigens der Zwillingsbruder von der accountegbundenen Kopfverzauberung der irdenen Rings die zwar accountgebunden ist, aber nur von Chars beutzt werden darf die die Rufstufe haben die man auch zum Erwerb braucht!)

Das mit der Server Time out ist in der Tat eine hinterhältige Falle, lässt sich aber ein klein wenig entschärfen wenn man weiss das der Time out in den allermeisten Fällen auftritt, wenn man am Ziel landet (oder mit dem Seepferdchen anlegt) und nicht im Flug. 

Ansonsten sprechen die bereits efolgten Nerfs dafür, dass Blizz auch hier den Beta Test in die Relase Phase verlegt hat, wie an so einigen anderen Stellen im Spiel (siehe Tol-Barad)

Und die, die behaupten, man könne Archäologie prima neben bei mitleveln, klar wenn man schrecklich gerne und lange levelt dann bestimmt, ansonsten ist das ohen Flugmount und dem Drurchgrinden durch die Mobs doch recht mühsam.
Nebenberufe wie Kochen oder Angeln können durch Buffood ja tasächlich beim Hochziehen einens Twinks hilfreich sein, Archäologie doch in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Rabaz (4. Januar 2011)

Alpax schrieb:


> Aber wenn du einen Char mit Level 1 anfängst und in den Gebietenen in den du questet auch nebeibei die Ausgrabungen besuchst .. dann ist es eine lustige Ergänzung mit der besoners WoW-Neueinsteiger ihr Freude haben werden ...



Weiß nicht. Ich habe mich jetzt auf 225 gequält und meine Spaten erscheinen immer wieder in den gleichen Gebieten: Hinterland, Ödland, Südlichstes Schlinendorntal, Hinterland, brennende Steppe (oder sengende Schlucht ka jetzt), Ödland, Hinterland, östliche Pestländer, Hinterland und Ödland.

Jedenfalls auf meinem Kontinent. Für einen neuen char ist das auch nicht viel erfrischender als für mich.


----------



## Levtrona (5. Januar 2011)

Archäologie! Noch!

Da ich an und um Weihnachten eingeschneit rumsass, hab ich einfach mal angefangen zu buddeln. Da konnte man prima nebenbei Kartoffelsalat machen, mit Mutti telefonieren.... Da ich relativ wenig Geduld habe, habe ich zur Sicherheit nicht nachgeguckt was es wann ungefähr geben könnte. 
Als die ersten Pets und das Reitmount (Raptor) proccten, war ich komplett angefixt. 

Dann hab ich so nebenbei natürlich doch mitbekommen was so die richtig heissen Sachen sind. Die ersten accountgebundenen Items waren die, die ich nur den Twinks geben konnte, die ich eh nie spiele. 

Diese Spassitems, naja. Ich hab jahrelang 32 Seelensplitter mit mir rumgeschleppt, meine Taschen sind aufgeräumt. Der Krempel, bei dem ich schon beim 2ten Mal nicht mal mehr lächeln kann, fliegt raus. 
Nebenbei hab ich überlegt, was ich mache, wenn ich das Alchi Rezept bekomme, umlernen oder nicht. (Achtung, ich bin immer noch recht wenig informiert). 

So war ich ganz nebenbei auch schon Juniorprofessor.

Die Feiertage waren vorbei, der Schnee geschmolzen, die Zeit begrenzt. Am Montag hab ich abends als 17tes rares den Ring des Kindkaisers fertiggestellt. Als das erste tatsächlich für mich richtig nützliche Item.

Nun hab ich in den endlosen Flugstunden mal durchgezählt wie viele Rare es gibt. 26. Also der Titel "Professor" ist mit ein bisschen Fleiss drin. Draenei, Fossilien und Vrykule brauch ich nicht mehr zusammenbauen. Also vielleicht doch etwas mehr Fleiss.

Also doch Archäologie. Ohne S. Ausserdem bin ich Optimist und denke da wird noch was nachgepatcht. Irgendwann.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Was ich schade finde, das der Wert für die Gilde etwas dünn ist. 
Was ich mir auch wünschen würde, dass man ein paar Sachen öffnen könnte und Rezepte oder ähnliches finden könnte. Müssten ja nicht die Hammer-Knaller sein. Einfach etwas was man auf dem Schwarzmarkt (AH) verscherbeln könnte.


----------



## Aske333 (5. Januar 2011)

Levtrona schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, das der Wert für die Gilde etwas dünn ist.



Du kannst Deine Gildengruppe zumindest mit mehr oder weniger nützlichen Buffs in den Heroic Inis beglücken. Kostet jeweils eines dieser grünen Vervollständigungsfragmente.

Quelle:
http://wow.speedydragon.de/news/13224/archaologie-buffs-in-5-mann-dungeons/


----------



## Levtrona (5. Januar 2011)

jo das weiss ich natürlich. Find ich auch ganz cool, nur kommen eh immer die Todesminen und da gehts nicht.^^


----------



## Pectus (5. Januar 2011)

Ist das denn schon live?
Ich konnte noch keinen Questgeber an den Eingängen finden, die derlei Buffs im Gegenwert akzeptierten.


----------



## Aske333 (5. Januar 2011)

Pectus schrieb:


> Ist das denn schon live?
> Ich konnte noch keinen Questgeber an den Eingängen finden, die derlei Buffs im Gegenwert akzeptierten.



Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen :-)


----------



## Pectus (5. Januar 2011)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen :-)



Das habe ich vermutet :-P


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Januar 2011)

Klar ist das schon Live. Allerdings nur in Heros, da ist am Anfang jeweils irgendwo nen Knochenhaufen oder ähnliches mit nem Blauen Ausrufezeichen drüber. Da bekommst du dann den Buff. Das zählt dann jeweils als Daily.....


----------



## Trez (5. Januar 2011)

Pectus schrieb:


> Ist das denn schon live?
> Ich konnte noch keinen Questgeber an den Eingängen finden, die derlei Buffs im Gegenwert akzeptierten.



Die "Questgeber" stehen auch nicht direkt am Anfang der Ini, im Thron der Gezeiten ist es z.B. bei der Kreuzung zum Fahrstuhl, in den Hallen des Ursprungs nach den ersten 2 Gruppen.
Ist für Archäologen mit einem blauen Ausrufezeichen (!) gekennzeichnet (wie bei wiederholbaren Quests)


----------



## Pectus (5. Januar 2011)

Bislang ist mir das "leider" nie aufgefallen. Danke, ich werde die Augen mal aus den Höhlen holen und gucken.


----------



## Knallkörper (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir das 2h Schwert zu besorgen, aber wenn ich das so lese hab ich irgendwie keine lust mehr! xD


----------



## williisdead (5. Januar 2011)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir das 2h Schwert zu besorgen, aber wenn ich das so lese hab ich irgendwie keine lust mehr! xD



darum wollte ich ja gerne wissen ob es einer schon hat? *neugier ...


----------



## Trez (5. Januar 2011)

williisdead schrieb:


> darum wollte ich ja gerne wissen ob es einer schon hat? *neugier ...



Auf meinem Server hab ich schon einige damit gesehen (und nein, ich meine nicht die lvl 60 version)
mal schaun ob ich einen in der armory finden kann

Edit:
Armory-Link
Weder mein Char, noch Einer den ich kenne noch zock ich auf dem Server aber der Char hat den Weltenzerstörer angelegt.^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Hab auch schon ein paar mit dem Schwert gesehen. Leute in meiner Gilde haben auch in einer Nachtsitzung von 10 Stunden den Beruf auf Max geskilled haben. Ich werd mir das aber erst antuhen wenn ein wenig Alltag in mein WoW Leben eingekehrt ist. Sprich wenn der Raidprogress ein wenig abgeflacht ist.

&#8364;dith: Bitte fragt mich nicht wer Max ist ^^


----------



## williisdead (5. Januar 2011)

Trez schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server hab ich schon einige damit gesehen (und nein, ich meine nicht die lvl 60 version)
> mal schaun ob ich einen in der armory finden kann
> 
> Edit:
> ...



fleisskärtchen! danke ... 
witzig ist das er ein tauren-krieger ist aber als blutelfe angezeigt wird ...


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nun schon einige Zeit auf 525. Den Raptor und seinen kleinen Bruder habe ich schon lange. 

Wie die meisten anderen hoffe ich natürlich auf das Schwert.... Wie dumm, das zu hoffen, wie immer ist 
genau diese Droprate bei fast Null.

Und da kommt es wieder hoch, wenn ich die gleiche Zeit raide habe ich bei einem guten Raid in der gleichen 
Zeit locker ein ähnliches Item in meiner Hand. Die Chance etwas alleine zu erreichen ist immer fast Null.

Das ist echt Schade, denn nicht jeder kann oder will Raiden. Aber so war es schon immer bei Blizz.

Na ja, wir fangen nächste Woche wieder an mit Raids, wetten ich kriege so schneller eine Epic-Waffe ? 

Solo soll man hier nix hinbekommen. Schaut euch doch mal an, was man schmieden kann. Genau der selbe
Scheiß. Für ein gescheites 2 Hd. Schwert 3 Chaoskugeln. Wenn ich 3x in eine Hero gehe in der eine ähnliche
Waffe droppt habe ich die leichter und billiger.

Also, wer die Zeit hat und außer seine Socken sortieren grade nix anderes vor hat - der findet bei Archie
bestimmt die Erfüllung.

Für alle anderen ist es pure sinnlose Zeitverschwenung, keiner kann behaupt das das stupide herumfliegen
und irgendetwas in die Erde hauen ihm Spaß macht.

Da ist ja tatsächlich Socken sortieren spannender.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schon einige Zeit auf 525. Den Raptor und seinen kleinen Bruder habe ich schon lange.
> 
> Wie die meisten anderen hoffe ich natürlich auf das Schwert.... Wie dumm, das zu hoffen, wie immer ist
> genau diese Droprate bei fast Null.
> ...




Du begehst meiner Meinung nach einen Denkfehler:

Die Chance auf ein Item ist natürlich im Raid größer als einen World-Drop zu erhalten. Dennoch ist die Chance gegeben. Wenn du dein itembuild bzw. dein Equip auf einen World-Drop auslegst bist du meiner Ansicht nach selber Schuld. jedem sollte klar sein das es mehr Glück als alles andre ist wenn man dieses Item bekommt.


----------



## Zice (5. Januar 2011)

wie kann man nur so rum flamen ? wenn euch das nicht gefällt dann lasst es einfach. der beruf ist schon in ordnung. mit etwas elan und hirn bekommt man den schnell auf max. für die fetten items brauchs halt seine zeit... aber wenn es soweit ist ... freut man sich umso mehr. mittlerweile hab ich mit meinem farmchar auch max erreicht und mir den schönen stab zu machen. langweile kommt da nicht auf. schicke musik an und gut


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2011)

Trez schrieb:


> Arsenal-Link-Post^


Aber schon etwas seltsam, da das Schwert wohl eher nicht wie nen Streitkolben aussieht. 

naja, das Arsenal eben ...


----------



## Hoelzl (5. Januar 2011)

hey,
auch ich hab den beruf mitlerweile auf 525 und nach 3 tagen farmen hab ich jetzt auch mein erstes brauchbares epic bekommen^^
ja es hat ne zeit gedauert aber die fun items und die freude als ich den nachtelfenschmuck endlich hatte waren es wert außerdem in ganz wotlk sind alle nur am schrein das alles zu einfach ist usw und kaum wird die ganze sache wieder etwas zeitaufwändiger passt den meisten wieder nicht


----------



## Æxodus (7. Januar 2011)

Hoelzl schrieb:


> hey,
> auch ich hab den beruf mitlerweile auf 525 und nach 3 tagen farmen hab ich jetzt auch mein erstes brauchbares epic bekommen^^
> ja es hat ne zeit gedauert aber die fun items und die freude als ich den nachtelfenschmuck endlich hatte waren es wert außerdem in ganz wotlk sind alle nur am schrein das alles zu einfach ist usw und kaum wird die ganze sache wieder etwas zeitaufwändiger passt den meisten wieder nicht




/sign

Ich habe vor 3 Tagen angefangen so richtig dem Beruf nachzugehen und bin jetzt auf skill 350. Gestern hab ich erst den Auftrag für das rare Fossil Jungtier bekommen da bei mir irgendwie ziemlich selten Fossil Ausgrabungsstätte erscheinen. Den Spiegel der Nachtelfen und den Krug der Zwerge hab ich auch schon. Also es mag sein das ich ein bissl Masochistisch veranlagt bin aber mir macht der Beruf verdammt viel Spass obwohl man so viel herumfliegen muss ^^. Freu mich sogar schon auf heut Abend weiter zu machen 

Mfg


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. Januar 2011)

so ähnlich gehts mir auch, obwohl ich erst bei Skill 115 oder so bin und nur graues Zeugs ausgebuddelt hab - Aber ich find einfach mal schön entspannend, in der Welt rumzufliegen, zu buddeln, oft nebenbei noch eben Kräuter auf dem Weg vom FP zur Augrabungsstätte mitzunehmen und mir so auch einfach die überarbeiteten gebiete nen bissel anzuschauen


----------



## williisdead (7. Januar 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> so ähnlich gehts mir auch, obwohl ich erst bei Skill 115 oder so bin und nur graues Zeugs ausgebuddelt hab - Aber ich find einfach mal schön entspannend, in der Welt rumzufliegen, zu buddeln, oft nebenbei noch eben Kräuter auf dem Weg vom FP zur Augrabungsstätte mitzunehmen und mir so auch einfach die überarbeiteten gebiete nen bissel anzuschauen



genau so sehe ich das auch + a bisserl angeln kann man nebenbei auch noch
um die gefühlten 1000 süßwasserfische zusammen zu bekommen ...


----------



## Flachtyp (9. Januar 2011)

Tja, also ich mache das jetzt "fast" nur noch, wegen des Drohnen-mounts(Tol'vir). Es nervt einfach nur noch. Zwar kriege ich(denke ich ^^) durchschnittlich gesehen eine normale Anzahl an Uldum-Ausgrabungsstätten, aber ich bekomme in letzter Zeit nur noch graue Sachen. Ich habe jetzt über 50 graue Artefakte der Tol'vir erstellt und 2 epics gehabt(Ring und den beknackten Käfer-Anhänger). 

Zwar habt Ihr Recht wenn ihr sagt, daß man es besser "nebenbei" macht, aber ich habe halt keine Lust das mount erst in 3 Jahren zu bekommen ^^.


----------



## Æxodus (10. Januar 2011)

Tja so ist es nunmal mit dem Glück. Das Glück ist eine Hu..

Eine andere Frage. Ich bin Gestern 525 geworden und bin auch schon eifrig daran Uldum Grabstätten abzubauen falls Sie mal erscheinen. Ich bin gerade dabei für eine "Kanope" Fragmente zu sammeln und da wollt ich Fragen, da mir so was komischen im Gedächtnis rumschwirrt mit "Kanope öffnen", ob ich dies bei dieser auch tun kann wenn ich Sie restauriert habe? Wenn ja, was kann alles dort drin sein? Nur graue Gegenstände und/oder Die Phiole für Alchis? Oder auch andere rare/epics? Danke

Apropos: Ist die Phiole also das Rezept nun Acc.gebunden oder Seelengebunden?

Mfg


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

Finde den Beruf recht ok und der große Vorteil sind die ganzen Erze, die ich nebenbei farme beim Hin-und Herfliegen. Da verdient man sich ja schwindelig - das ist ein netter Nebeneffekt. Von der Level-Dauer würd ich es wie angeln ansiedeln,und die XP sind auch enorm - oder schon fast zuviel.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (10. Januar 2011)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Tja so ist es nunmal mit dem Glück. Das Glück ist eine Hu..
> 
> Eine andere Frage. Ich bin Gestern 525 geworden und bin auch schon eifrig daran Uldum Grabstätten abzubauen falls Sie mal erscheinen. Ich bin gerade dabei für eine "Kanope" Fragmente zu sammeln und da wollt ich Fragen, da mir so was komischen im Gedächtnis rumschwirrt mit "Kanope öffnen", ob ich dies bei dieser auch tun kann wenn ich Sie restauriert habe? Wenn ja, was kann alles dort drin sein? Nur graue Gegenstände und/oder Die Phiole für Alchis? Oder auch andere rare/epics? Danke
> 
> ...


lt. buffed: 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=64657

Kann man, natürlich nachdem du sie restauriert hast öffnen ^^

Kanope, Inhalt:
mumifiziertes Organ (100%)
Rezept: Phiole der Sande (8,6%), bop, benötigt Alchemie 525


----------



## Azaron_ (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mich schon voll auf nen neuen Nebenberuf gefreut, aber mittlerweile die Lust dran verloren. Angeln ist dagegen ja ein Adrenalin kick!
Ist ja ok das man den Beruf nicht in 1-2h auf Maxlevel hat da es ja EPIX gibt... aber deswegen 90% des Levelns Reisezeit zu haben die manchmal fast 10min betragen
ist einfach nur langweilig und Zeitverschwendung
.
Wenn man die Zeit im Aktuellen Content verbringt kann man sich wahrscheinlich 2-3 Chars mit doppelt so vielen EPIX ausstatten...

Ich habe Kochen/Angeln auf max. Skill und auch Anzu mit über 110 Trys(aufgehört zu zählen aber die Marken wurden immer mehr), ich bin also schon etwas geduldig,
aber der Beruf wird erst nach einer Vereinfachung/Verbesserung wieder aufgenommen.


----------



## Millwall (19. Januar 2011)

Ich muss sagen, meine Erwartungen an den Beruf Archäologie wurden voll erfüllt. Bin mittlerweile auch auf 525/525 angelangt. Dass der Beruf jetzt nicht mit Raiden oder PvP mithalten kann, wusste ich vorher. Allerdings steckt in den Artefakten echt viel Liebe zum Detail (vielmehr in den Texten dazu im Berufsbildschirm), und wer sich ein bisschen für die Lore interessiert, kann da stellenweise nette Infos finden. 

Und es gibt echt nette Items   

Ich habe bis jetzt das Raptormount, das Raptorpet zwei Accountitems (Schamanenhelm für Level 70 und Casterrobe für Level 60), drei Funitems der Nachtelfen und arbeite gerade an einem raren Neruberartefakt. Und nach den Dailys und zwischen den BGs ist Archäologie ein exzellenter Zeitvertreib, zudem kommt man ein bisschen rum und sieht was von den neuen Gebieten


----------



## villain (19. Januar 2011)

Hey azaron
Also ich weiß nicht, wie du auf Reisezeiten von 10 min kommst. Natürlich verbringt man viel Zeit mit dem Rumreisen, aber man muss schon die Möglichkeiten nutzen, die gegeben sind: 

Magier haben ja sowieso ihre Portale/ Teleportzauber. Aber da gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten des schnellen Reisens:

- klasseneigene Portale: Druide, Todesritter(, Schamanen?)
- Schmuckstücke des Ingenieurs (und Rollen von Schriftgelehrten?)
- diverse andere Items im Spiel mit Teleportierfunktion
- je nach Gildenlevel Verkürzung des CD des Ruhesteins auf 15 Minuten
- Portale in SW/ ORG zu den neuen Regionen und (außer Uldum glaube ich) auch zurück
- Portale in den Hauptstädten in die Verwüsteten Lande
- Schiffe und Zeppeline (man kann ja leicht die Transportmittel der gegnerischen Fraktion nutzen)
- Teleportation von Dalaran und - bei entsprechend gutem Ruf - auch von Shattrath zum Eingang der Höhlen der Zeit
- in einer Gruppe kann man auch Versammlungssteine von Instanzen nutzen

Es gibt also diverse Möglichkeiten, die Reisezeit zu verkürzen und wahrscheinlich habe ich auch vergessen, ein paar Sachen aufzuzählen.


----------



## itzelis (8. Februar 2011)

Da mich das ewige rumgeeiere mit den mounts nach 211 zusammengesetzten Trollartefarkten generft hat,
habe ich einen Bot verwendet und habe nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz endlich das Schwert bekommen.

Schön an der Sache ist, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, gebannt zu werden, da man anderen ja nix wegfarmt und somit keine whispers bekommt :-)
Cool an der Sache ist, dass ich auch Leuten aus der FL, Gildenmitgliedern und whispers von anderen über mein I Pod beantworten kann. Somit ist ein
Aufliegen nahezu unmöglich.

Da is Blizz selber schuld, wenn sie so ne assi Dropprate einbauen, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2011)

itzelis schrieb:


> Da mich das ewige rumgeeiere mit den mounts nach 211 zusammengesetzten Trollartefarkten generft hat,
> habe ich einen Bot verwendet und habe nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz endlich das Schwert bekommen.
> 
> Schön an der Sache ist, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, gebannt zu werden, da man anderen ja nix wegfarmt und somit keine whispers bekommt :-)
> ...



...sich aber trotzdem fix nen neuen Account bei Buffed erstellen, um den Bullshit hier zu posten.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Februar 2011)

Du musst das Schwert ja nicht haben - warum?

Du musst garnix, und jeder, der massiv Zeit investieren will -> bitte.

200 Artefakte sind übrigens nix


----------



## itzelis (8. Februar 2011)

Darum gehts ja, wer hat denn den Nerf, 5000 Trollfragmente zu farmen und nebenbei noch 10000 andere, um an das Schwert zu gelangen?

Und wenn de das manuell machst und net 15 Stunden jeden Tag am Rechner verbringen kannst, dann haste evt. das Glück, das Schwert 4 Wochen vor nem Content Patch zu bekommen und kannst das gleich wieder in die Tonne treten, weil es dann gleich wieder bessere Items gibt!

Das Archäologiegedöns ist pures randomluck und das kanns net sein, kein anderer Beruf ist sowas von luckabhängig und zeitintensiv...

Was soll man denn mit hunderten Fossilen Artefarkten, wenn man die beiden raren Teile schon hat.
Warum spawnt dann immer noch das Fosiliengerümpel? Das is definitiv nen Eigentor, dass sich Blizz dabei geschossen hat.

Ich hab das Schwert bekommen, ohne 164h kontiniuerlich am Rechner zu sitzen und zu farmen, selbst schuld, dass die Farmbots überhand nehmen


----------



## itzelis (8. Februar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...sich aber trotzdem fix nen neuen Account bei Buffed erstellen, um den Bullshit hier zu posten.


Ja ne is klar, ich werd das 1 zu 1 mit meinen Accountdaten so im Blizzard Forum posten :-)
Das kannst ja du gerne machen :-)


Solange das niemand bei Blizz merkt ist mit der Einsatz von dem Bot egal gewesen.
Und wenn ich permanent gebannt werde, dann ists halt pech


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Februar 2011)

und wenn mans einfach langfristig sieht ?

das addon ist nu wielange draussen ? und ich habe 17/20 seltenen (fürn prof erfolg). also alles im grünen bereich


----------



## itzelis (8. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> und wenn mans einfach langfristig sieht ?
> 
> das addon ist nu wielange draussen ? und ich habe 17/20 seltenen (fürn prof erfolg). also alles im grünen bereich


Sicherlich kann man das langfristig sehen, allerdings wird man sicherlich in 4-5 Monaten die ausgebuddelten 359er Items an den NPC verscheppern können... wegen eines content patches, wenn man diese denn überhaupt gefunden hat :-)

Noch so Nebenbei, was bringt eigentlich diese Axt? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=64460
Mit Level 80 is doch schon grünloot aus cataclysm besser?
Sowas könnte man doch getrost weglassen, oder gleich als stat schreiben, nutzt die waffe nicht, grünloot für lvl 80 aus cata is besser.

Völlig sinnfrei, ebenso die BC Buddel Items. Man hätte diese lieber als Fun Items gestalten sollen....
Man könnte meinen einige Mitarbeiter von Blizz sind ständig stoned oder voll, ka, wie man solche items integrieren kann.

Wenn man das doch genau betrachtet, wäre der Titel für wow eher WOF World of Farmcraft :-)


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2011)

Schonmal dran gedacht, das der Beruf nicht zum Scheffeln von superduper EpixXxen gedacht ist? Das ist ein Nebenberuf (!)..welche raidtauglichen EpixXxe hast du denn schon beim Kochen oder Angeln ergattert? Die 359er Sachen sind ein nettes "Zubrot", mehr aber auch nicht.

PS: Außerdem wurde schon gesagt, das bei Contendpatches auch neue Sachen für die Archäologie dabei sein werden. Damit Leuchten wie du diesen hinterherhecheln können...


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Februar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, das der Beruf nicht zum Scheffeln von superduper EpixXxen gedacht ist? Das ist ein Nebenberuf (!)..welche raidtauglichen EpixXxe hast du denn schon beim Kochen oder Angeln ergattert? Die 359er Sachen sind ein nettes "Zubrot", mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> PS: Außerdem wurde schon gesagt, das bei Contendpatches auch neue Sachen für die Archäologie dabei sein werden. Damit Leuchten wie du diesen hinterherhecheln können...




this


----------



## Kyrador (8. Februar 2011)

itzelis schrieb:


> Noch so Nebenbei, was bringt eigentlich diese Axt? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=64460



Falls man den inoffiziellen Patch-Notes zu 4.0.6 glauben mag, wird die Axt ziemlich interessant werden:

Archaeology: Queen Azshara's Dressing Gown now requires Level 51, down from 60.
Archaeology: Headdress of the First Shaman now requires Level 61, down from 70.
Archaeology: Nifflevar Bearded Axe now requires Level 71, down from 80.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich schon ein epic bekommen hätte würd ich auch sagen: leute kommt runter ist nur ein nebenberuf und so

aber wenn ihr mich fragt ist der beruf einfach nur geisteskrank
ich habe bestimmt etwa 100 stunden kalimdor gefarmt und nicht ein brauchbares epic bekommen.
keiner kann mir erzählen das das etwas mit fair und glück/pech zu tun hat
und nein die 100 stunden sind nicht übertrieben, das ist tatsächlich die wahrheit.

ich habe es aber dann aufgegeben, weil es einfach nicht sein kann das ich hier mein komplettes rl wegwerfen muss wegen sowas.

wenn ich dann noch leute sehe die irgendwelche epics bekommen und diese letztendlich gar nicht brauchen und auf den twink senden könnte ich meine tastatur nehmen und reinbeißen


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Februar 2011)

verstehe ich nicht, einfach als lückenfüller nutzen für z.b. hero random invites, wieso musst du da rl wegwerfen ? oO


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Februar 2011)

itzelis schrieb:


> Noch so Nebenbei, was bringt eigentlich diese Axt? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=64460
> Mit Level 80 is doch schon grünloot aus cataclysm besser?
> Sowas könnte man doch getrost weglassen, oder gleich als stat schreiben, nutzt die waffe nicht, grünloot für lvl 80 aus cata is besser.
> 
> ...



Was bringen dir die ganzen grauen Sachen? 

Hast halt mal was blaues und gut ist...


----------



## Captain Mosh (8. Februar 2011)

> ich habe es aber dann aufgegeben, weil es einfach nicht sein kann das ich hier mein komplettes rl wegwerfen muss wegen sowas.


Überleg Dir doch mal, was Du da sagst. Du MUSST gar nichts in WoW! Das ist ein Spiel. Alles dort ist freiwillig. Niemand zwingt Dich Dein RL wegzuwerfen. Ich find Archäologie eigentlich ganz witzig. Man kann sich währenddessen super in einer Warteschlange befinden und den Nebenberuf mit ner Chance auf nützliche Items skillen. Das versüßt mir die Wartezeit enorm. Bin mitlerweile so bei 350 und habe das dritte rare Item in Reichweite. Kurzgesagt: Wers machen will, solls machen, wers scheiße findet, lässt es bleiben. Das kann man übrigens auf alles in WoW übertragen. Pflichten gibts nur im RL.


----------



## Versace83 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab bisher auch keine wirklich brauchbaren Items bekommen. Ein paar Fun Items von den Zwergen und Elfen, dann die Axt fuer Stufe 80. Allerdings mache ich es wie viele hier um die 30-40 Minuten Wartezeit fuer eine hero "sinnvoll" (ueber das Wort kann man natuerlich streiten) zu nutzen um mich dann frueher oder spaeter Professor nennen zu duerfen ^^

Allerdings mache ich Archaeologie nur mit einem meiner Chars, da man die meisten brauchbaren Items eh an die Twinks verschicken kann. Mit mehreren muss das dann auch wirklich nciht sein


----------



## D4rkwalker (12. Februar 2011)

Hab bis jez 7 rare items : Aufziehgnom, Trinkbecher, Raptorpet, Raptormount, Spiegel von whatever, den unnötigen HS, und das Windspiel

Imo grad 

154 Zwerge
90 Fossilien
17 Nachtelfen
171 Trolle

Ich finde dafür das die droppchance bei Archäologie so niedrig ist, ist die in den Raids abartig hoch heute in PsA die ersten 3 mobs 1x Die Schildhand BeweglichkeitsAxt und der Dolch gedroppt, BoT genau so. Die könnten wenigstens ma die genauen Proccchancen freigeben. Da setz ich arbeitskollegen ran und lass sie Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung machen 

War iwie zu 100% 1x Zinrokh zu bekommen bei knappen 250k Fragmente


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab Archäologie bis 75 hochgeskillt...danach war bei mir die Luft raus. Warum?
Zu hohe Opportunitätskosten --> ich könnte anderes mit der Zeit anfangen, was mir persönlich viel mehr Nutzen bringt.
Bei Leuten, die das viele Wochen lang mehrere Stunden am Tag machen und absolut keinen Spaß dabei haben (wir haben da so jemanden in der Gilde) sorge ich mich ernsthaft um deren geistigen Zustand.


----------



## Levtrona (8. März 2011)

hallo,

auf seite 6 oder so hatte ich schon mal was geschrieben und gebe nun ein kleines Update:

Als ich bei 17 raren war, wollte es einfach nicht mehr weitergehen. Ich hab einfach nichts mehr gefunden. Ich hatte zwar kein bestimmtes Epic im Auge, Hauptsache 20 (prof). Nichts. In den Flugpausen hatte sich mein Skill auf der Gitarre zwar verbessert, das wars. Ich hab dann alle Schlüsselsteine verschenkt und es bleiben lassen. 

Dann hats mich doch wieder gepackt. Ich hab die 20 zusammenbekommen und gut wars. Dachte ich. Wenn da nicht immer noch die 2 Grabungsstätten bei den Tol Vir gewesen wären. Mir fehlten nur noch ein paar Fragmente für das gewöhnliche. Also hin und ausbuddeln. 

Rare Nummer 21: die Reitdrohne der Tol Vir!!! 

Ich habe fertig.

Für alle Abergläubigen und Liebhaber von Verschwörungstheorien:

In der Beschreibung für die Drohne steht in etwa: "... eigentlich ist das ein Fragment der Qiraji... vielleicht die Nähe zum Tempel... Grenze zu Qiraji..." tatsächlich hab ich nach dem Buddeln an Schnottz Landeplatz noch ein Erz abgebaut und stand beim zusammensetzen des Gewöhnlichen schon fast in AQ als das Szepter proccte.

Bei archäologie etwas bestimmtes farmen zu wollen, ist als wenn man nur wegen der Schildkröte angeln geht.

Viel Spass und viel Glück noch


----------



## Æxodus (9. März 2011)

Ach komm Levtrona gibs doch zu , du hast einen Brief an Blizz geschrieben mit der Drohung deinen Acc zu kündigen falls nicht langsam mal die Drohne aufploppt. Jetzt komm bitte sag mir das ich recht habe damit ich auch mal einen Brief an Blizz schreiben kann damit die Kack NE Puppe mal kommt. Ansonsten hat mir Archy halber den verstand geraubt.

Mfg


----------



## Levtrona (10. März 2011)

^^ klar, und ich hab geschimpft und gemeckert und ganz viele Schimpfworte benutzt. 

Jetzt habe ich zwar die Drohne, kann aber nicht damit posen, weil ich gebannt wurde, das ist ne Strafe!


Nee, nee, die dümmsten Bauern haben immer die dicksten Kartoffeln. 




*wirft sich ins Bauernkostüm, zieht n dummes gesicht und stolpert weg*




(der smiley gefiel mir einfach)


----------



## Metadron72 (10. März 2011)

und ich steh weiterhin bei 19/20, meine nerven ^^ 

*edit* professor metagor


----------



## williisdead (15. März 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen...,
wofür ist eigentlich "die Tochter des Wirts" gut?
Dachte bis dato, man könnte es als 2ten Portstein benutzen
und hatte mich schon gefreut einen in SW + einen in Dala oder
sonst wo liegen zu haben. Das funzt so aber leider nicht ...

Gestern extra nach Dala gereist, die Wirtin angesprochen
und was passierte? Beide Steine stehen jetzt auf Dala. Klasse...

... oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?

-willi-


----------



## Videorecordum (15. März 2011)

Aloha!

Die Die Tochter des Gastwirts ist ein exaktes Duplikat deines "normalen" Ruhesteins.
Teilt sich den CD und auch das Ziel.

Du kannst deinen "normalen" Ruhestein in die Tonne werfen und dich dann als stolzer Besitzer eines raren Ruhsteines fühlen.

Ein kleines Gimmick gibts da allerdings schon:

Ab und An kommt es vor, daß du nach der Benutzung des Steins eine "geisterhafte" Zwergenbegleiterin für ne kurze Zeit ( ne Minute oder so ) bekommst, die Dir auf Schritt und Tritt folgt.

Baba


----------



## williisdead (15. März 2011)

Videorecordum schrieb:


> Ab und An kommt es vor, daß du nach der Benutzung des Steins eine "geisterhafte" Zwergenbegleiterin für ne kurze Zeit ( ne Minute oder so ) bekommst, die Dir auf Schritt und Tritt folgt.



 ... na dann warte ich mal auf meine Begleiterin!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort ...

...nice day!

-willi-


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

Angeblich nur, wenn man Ruhestein in Ironforge hat.


----------



## Videorecordum (15. März 2011)

Serwas!



RedShirt schrieb:


> Angeblich nur, wenn man Ruhestein in Ironforge hat.



Da hätte ich mit meinem Tauren Schamanen etwas grundlegend falsch gemacht, der seinen Ruhestein in Orgrimmar hat und dem ne "Zwergenbraut" nachgelaufen ist. *hehe*

Schönen tag noch


----------



## RedShirt (15. März 2011)

"Angeblich" <-- =) Einschränkung.

Zudem sollt es ein Pendant für Ironforge natürlich auf Hordeseite geben.


----------



## Videorecordum (15. März 2011)

Huhu!

Meine Aussage sollte keine Kritik an Deiner sein.
Sondern nur gleich vorweg eine Anmerkung, um Fragen wie...

...Ach, nur Ironforge?
...Gibts sowas für Horde auch?
...etc. und dergleichen...

im Vorfeld auszumerzen.

Liebe Grüsse.


----------

